# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 24 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف الحمراء


الصدي
خشارم لا أرفض العودة المريخ .التازي يعلن عن رباعي أجنبي من العيار الثقيل 
يا خبر نجوم المريح لم يستلموا حافز التأهل لمجموعات الأبطال حتي الان
الأحمر الوهاج
النابي ينافس البرازيلي في تدريب المريخ
الأحمر الوهاج تكشف تفاصيل استعانه  التازي بشركة متخصصه لجلب اربعه محترفين من العيار الثقيل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وقفة جماهيرية أمام مباني الاتحاد اليوم*





#تنظم جماهير المريخ وقفة احتجاجية  أمام مباني اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ظهر اليوم احتجاجا على استهداف المريخ وترصده من قبل لجان الاتحاد ولجنة الاستئناف التي يترأسها عبدالعزيز سيد احمد... وتطالب جماهير المريخ بفتح باب العضوية من أجل ممارسة حقها الشرعي.. يذكر أن لجنة الاستئناف ستجتمع ظهر اليوم بعد أن أوقفت قرار لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين بخصوص ثلاثي المريخ رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس.

















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						بتأكّيد من التازي..المريخ يدعم”4â€³ مراكز بلاعبين من العيار الثقيل



  المريخ







الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد تلقي آدم عبد الله سوداكال اتصالاً من الرئيس الفخري التازي.
أعلن نادي المريخ عن تعاقده مع أربع لاعبين أجانب من العيار الثقيل في مركز الهجوم والوسط الدفاع وصناعة اللعب والطرف الأيمن.



وقال  المكتب الإعلامي، السبت” وعد الرئيس الشرفي للنادي أحمد طه التازي في  اتصالٍ هاتفيّ جمعه برئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال مساء اليوم السبت  بضم أربع محترفين من العيار الثقيل.
وأضاف” سيتمّ دعم خانات الهجوم والوسط الدفاعي وصناعة اللعب والطرف اليمين”.
ومنح اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الهلال والمريخ فرصة استثنائية لدعم صفوفهما استعدادًا لدور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهاجم الغيني مومو اولي صفقات  الزعيم




تفاصيل مثيرة بشأن أولى صفقات المريخ خلال فترة التسجيلات الاستثنائية المرتقبة. واقترب المريخ من الوصول لاتفاق نهائي مع المهاجم الغيني يانسان مومو، الذي ينشط بالدوري البيلاروسي. وارتدى اللاعب الغيني المشار إليه شعار نادي مينسكي رايون البيلاروسي وأحرز معه 24 هدافاً. كما لعب المهاجم الغيني خلال وقت سابق مع نادي الفتح الرباطي المغربي، وكذلك ارتدى شعار المنتخب الغيني لكرة القدم....








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال مهدد بالعزل الرياضي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان اعضاء جمعية نادي المريخ بصدد تقديم شكوى ضد سوداكال  يتهمونه بتقويض النظام الديمقراطي وتحويل قضايا الرياضة الى المحاكم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غوميز يدلي بتصريحات لـ"سبورتاق" بعد رحيله عن المريخ

  فاجأ المدير الفني " ديديه غوميز" جماهير "المريخ" يوم أمس بقرار رحيله عن  الفريق بعد نهاية مباراة الأحمر و"توتي" والتي انتهت بالتعادل الإيجابي  بهدفٍ لكلٍ.

 وكشفت متابعات #سبورتاق عن وجود خلافات بين إدارة النادي والمدرب الفرنسي،  جعلته يتخذ قرار الرحيل، خاصةً بعد تلقيه لعرضٍ من أحد الأندية، بحسب  إفصاح وكيل أعماله.

 وتُشير متابعات #سبورتاق إلى إن اجتماعاً ضمّ المدرب الفرنسي بإدارة  الفريق بحضو رئيس النادي "آدم سوداكال" قبل يومين ابلغ فيه "غوميز" إدارة  نادي المريخ بعزّمه الرحيل.

 و كشف "غوميز" عن المشاكل وطريقة العمل في النادي خلال اجتماعه ذلك.

 وأدْلَى غوميز بتصريحات لـ #سبورتاق اليوم السبت قال فيها : "لا أود  التعليق على الأمر، سأدع الرئيس واعضاء الإدارة يتحدثون إن ارادوا ذلك".

 وأضاف: "لقد أخبرتهم مسبقاً عما اعتقده فيهم، وعن طريقة عملهم".

 وحول مساعده الجديد الفرنسي "بن قابيلة"؛ قال : "المدرب البدني الجديد جيد جداً، وساعدني في عملي بشكل جيدٍ".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد مختار : مدرب برازيلي خليفة لـ غوميز

  أدْلَى عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والناطق الرسمي بإسم المجلس بتصريحاتٍ  لـ#سبورتاق كشف خلالها تطورات الأحداث فيما يتعّلق بملف المدير الفني  للفرقة الحمراء.

 وكان الفرنسي "ديديه غوميز" قد أعلن عن رحيله بعد مباراة الفريق أمام "توتي".

 وأكَّد "أحمد مختار" بأن المدرب الفرنسي عقد اجتماعاً مع الإدارة، وطلب إذن الرحيل لوجود عرض تدريبي أفضل.

 وكشف الناطق الرسمي بالأحمر لـ#سبورتاق عن جنسية المدرب القادم مبينا بأنه  برازيلي الجنسية، نافياً وجود طرح بتولي مدرب وطني لدفة القيادة الفنية  بالمريخ في الوقت الحالي.

 وأشار "أحمد" إلى وصول المدرب الجديد خلال 72 ساعة.

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

* 哑碛 轻阊砦 碓哝 怯 媲崛昭 嫦晚 磔葬 蓓 轻提嬗 卺 戕谙 阆硌 轻淝享
 卺 怯 硌葜 视犴 渔锨咔 爿鞘硗 轻怯是 
 咻焰媸/轻窝劓/ 兽香 哑碛  淝享 轻阊砦 窍 谌 轻徨 渔锨咔 仍哝 窒 阆硌 怯是 轻阊砦 轻日秧 嫜祈  崽渖 轻沅月 卺 怯 徂鱼 轻擎迂 孢暂 轻虽瞧 蓓 轻释秧鞘 爿翘蒙 阆骓  嫜葜 蓓迩 视犴 爿鞘硗 怯是 驿窍 轻阊砦 轻 窍 谌 轻徨 渔锨咔.
爿翘蒙 锨吾 轻抻 轻擎迂
陷 渔锨咔 仍哝 窒 卺 怯 媲崛昭 媲叔沐闱 蓓迩 惹崆邮磲橇 卺 爿鞘硗  怯是 驿窍 轻阊砦 湘 愉 驷咪 轻爿翘蒙 咔涫 涨香 嵫祈 轻阊砦 晚溷  沁锨 卿 渔锨咔 犴 哑碛 後阊砦 媲溴 徙 硎 勤抒窍 沅 轻鞘颓 褪  溴琼 菔焉 瓦 轻闾嵊 驷 碛徙 爿鞘硗 怯是 驿窍 轻阊砦 轻 徙提  沅饰 谌 轻蹄陧 轻阢驺砩 徜窍 轻阊砦 驽 闱 腾 轻抻 轻擎迂 磔烟 阡  轻虽瞧 湘 琼 帚卿 孢暂 轻闶侨谇 轻限磙 卿 轻拗砩 演 轻滟 蓓迩  媸玩磲迩 轻 轻阃咩 惹谑惹 卿迩 拗砩 秧侵砩 适卺 惹崾俞磴 媲崾俞 媲  哑碛 沅月 淝享 轻阊砦 尴 怯梳 怯是 轻阊砦 惹阊 闾嵊 窍茄 沅饰 徙  磉 渔锨咔 哑碛 孢暂 怯 卿 渔锨咔 犴 哑碛 轻阊砦 媲溴 崆 碲恃萱  儒 .
芹崆 轻汜
抒 芹崆 轻汜 融 轻释秧 阙 哑碛 崽渖 轻沅月 卺 怯 驺享 怯是  轻阊砦 轻阙礓 沅 奕 闾嵊 窍茄 淝享 轻阊砦 骓滔 羞彦 卿 渔锨咔 尤 徨  卿 兽香 仍哝 轻怯孺 轻沅昭 窒 卺 怯 韧躺 轻怯薯崆 卺 谥骓 淝享  轻阊砦 驺彷鞘迩 尕轻 抻 轻擎迂 惹硐勤 轻犹 轻 卿 抻 轻擎迂 禽烟  阡 融 轻释秧 蓓 拗砩 谥骓 淝享 轻阊砦 媲崾 咴 阡迩 卿迩 阢 谇 媲  渔锨咔 犴 哑碛 徜窍 轻阊砦 犴抒 琼智 芹崆 汜 爿鞘硗 怯是 轻阊砦  茹酸闱 芹徂 汜 轻谥骓 蠕窍 轻阊砦 媲崾 演 抻 轻擎迂 视犴 汜蒎  嵊嫦沁轻 惹谑惹 卿 轻倾 硎卺 茹提 窍茄 沅饰 驺咔溴 嫣沩 轻拗琼  轻秧侵砩 .. 犴 氵卿迩 轻阃沁 尕轻 抻 轻擎迂 轻阊砦 惹崆侍清 轻  轻体鞘 轻阌奇嵘 驽 轻蹄陧 轻阢驺砩 徜窍 轻阊砦 涨腿 轻哚闵 轻擎犴  媲崆雾焉.
咩轻 贤砩 磔葬 蓓 怯梳倾 轻爿鞘硗
菰 渔锨咔 蓓 视徙 咩轻 贤砩 轻阆硌 轻滔硐 轻许 陧溴 轻哑碛 蓓闱 演皱  闾嵊 窍茄 淝享 轻阊砦 惹咩徨 嫒扪茄 帚 蓓 阃盅 轻翘抒勤 奕 轻闱猪  媲谇 阆硌 轻怯是 轻日秧 嫜葜 寝轻叔 媲呦 卺 怯 卿 爿鞘硗 怯是  轻阊砦 阙 轻阆硌 轻颓犴 绒亚 沅 闾嵊 轻阊砦 轻日秧  驷 硎 视犴沐  嵯晚 驽舷 仁尴磴 赃骒 窒 贤砩 擎 渔锨咔 蓓 颓嵘 轻授阎 徙享 轻怯是  轻颓犴 .

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

* 轻阊砦 碲阎 80 轻 湘崆 卺 惹秧
 
 咻焰媸/轻窝劓/ 沁汜 轻阊砦  鞘萸掊 阙 涨溱 轻谇 轻沅饰 轻矍闳 豌疑 惹秧 孢暂 闶侨谇 轻胀磔 卿  轻崆谌 禹驼 卺 80 轻 湘崆 沅 蛰奘 阙 轻阊砦 骓舒挹 嬲驷 轻崆谌  後窝劓 吾轻 轻忧谇 轻戕柔 後卿帚倾 崆谙窍 轻阊砦

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*嶷壬 "轻哐禹 轻蒌"  象愈噬 阆讶礓 吾轻 醚融 沔怯

  "醚融 沔怯 阊 卺 蒉锨 沩疑 轻庞兽亚 轻氏秧软 蓓 轻掎谏 轻豌亚痢  藻鲜 嗜窍 "嫌噬" 沅 "轻阆讶礓" 沐闵 轻旁亚 蒌砬 卺 轻菅奚 轻豌亚梁  #尤嫜是 兽踽 陷束 轻阊砦 轻蒌".

 尤嫜是 | 陀倾 颓阆

 鈻犮豌 沔屿

 "沔屿" 面 阆讶 蓓 阱 轻畔茄 轻颓犴伞 怯抒 卺 溴 "矍岩硎" 涡徨  轻勤抒窍 卺 舒犴萆 闶哐焉 卿暹叔 轻耪侨鞘 娃 涫瞧 添仙 徇溴 斡  轻湘秧 媲徇糜 菔闶 呸轻叔 融 阊嫜 "137" 礞闱鸷 融襄 猛盅 轻畔茄  轻妊售轻 "轻萸焰" 嵛崆菔 驷咪 配迩 轻瘦擎.

 鈻犣认 轻徨 闱蚁

 舒犰 "闱蚁" 沐闵 氏秧 "轻阊砦" 阖嶷 (2018) 颓驷 售硌 轻勉嫜 轻蒌砩  徇 徙 视 轻猛媲 咩 硌硐 徙 术淹 儒 轻阆烟鞘 崆禹闱 融 斡茄叔  勉倾"是驿 皂" 驺矍涎 湘秧 轻萌厍帷 拭搜 沅 垌侨 "12" 崆谌鹎 崆尤侨  阄梳萆 婷屋 蓓 秩 轻勉嫜 轻蒌砩 晚 怯兽轻 融 "69" 礞闱 闳蜒丘 扔媪  轻锰媲.

 鈻犣认 轻闾硐 腾菅

 邗礓 "腾菅" 阆硌丘 蒌砬 阆阪闱 人淝祈 "尴 轻雾" "屙锨" 嫜鏊  菅磙鹎 磔兽 裴 轻宿 媲徙惹涎伞 阃梳丘 轻阊咭 轻忧嫌 茹蹄孚叔 涮 蓓  氏茄 轻勉选 崆禹闱 融嫦 轻阏侨礓 驼 卺 轻阊咭 轻面 蓓 闾沔谑  仁缅徨 彳"湘秧 轻湮壬" 抒 炮萸铃 融 阊嫜 "71" 礞闱稹 扰愉窍 轻沐闵  徙谇驿礤 绒砬仙 "轻阚讶".

 鈻犖轻 屙锨

 攀蒉"轻阚讶" 阙 轻畔茄 卺 氏秧 菅奚 轻匀侨 媸 释骓徨 後菅磙 轻面  奕 阖轻仁 融尴 延沩 面 轻淹磲 嶷香 嬷嫱 轻涯砩 晚 迷演 卺 面  氏秧 吾轻 菔焉 释猪 湔 轻沔鱼 沅 湘秧 轻湮壬 蓓 礞漤 (2018) 驽  沐闵 隳奘 陀 攀萸 轻畔茄 阙 "轻益彷卿" 媲涫偾 椭嫜 崤邮崆 沐倾  延沩丘 勉朱 "吻嵯" 扪侨 轻酸撬 迷逖 软 哝溴 阆讶丘 面 阌勤锨.

 鈻犿倾 轻益彷卿

 尴 轻阊砦 "砬沅" 阆硌丘 蒌砬 蓓 呜嫔 娩兽襄 轻咚硌礓 裴区 娩  轻舒溆 吻彷 轻舒挹鞘 仁舒硖 冗糜 轻渔锨洹 阙 嬲驷 裴 讶 溴瞧 "呙  仪硐" 咩 娃 涫瞧糖 沣硪 认嫜 轻湮壬 仁谇厢 媲拖 嫖忧焉 锨吾 轻汜谌  勉倾 "阊砦 轻萸匝" 奕 卿 磉尤 涫硖 轻替嵘 融 鞘智 谙 胀 阍茄呱  "迩糟 啼眸笊" 媸舒硖 轻阊砦 矍涎 融 阊嫜 "385" 礞闱.

 鈻犈妊清磴 陀礓

 谇 "湃亚彐闵" 阆讶丘 彳"轻阊砦" 蓓 享鱼妊 (2018)  勉朱 "98" 礞闱  奕 娩 适 呸轻叔 潘 阚窍焉 轻菅磙 湘秧 轻萌厍 卺 硐 "匀砣 轻奕瞧"  轻桃瞧秧 嬗 攀迩沐 绒砬鲜 抒严丘 软 轻崆谌礓 滟亚 嶷香 漤  轻庞释耷耷 轻闱犴.

 鈻犌惹醒 轻匝磔

 萏蒙 嫣 "轻匝磔" 阆讶 菅磙 轻匀侨 漭渝 勉倾 娃磙 哝溴 阆硌丘 蒌砬  後菅磙 轻面 融 呸轻 "湃亚彐闵" 嫜葜 轻阆讶 轻滔硐 "马" 阌逆犴  轻旁演 卺 替嵘 "轻缅犴 轻窝劓" 轻薯 卿叔 容嬉 轻猛阊 人崆隧 泌徜  溴琼 驿糖 轻沐闵.

 鈻犅硎 谌 轻汜

 抒 授礓 轻桃瞧秧 "马" 阆讶丘 彳"轻阊砦" 蓓 尤抒妊 (2019) 媸闶 呸轻叔  谵 阊嫜 "30" 礞闱 融 窝嫣 沅 萌厍 轻谘 勉倾 "轻嫦窍 轻阚讶" 晚  沲溱 沅 轻旁亚 卺 闳茄鞘 沣酸 "阆礓 轻萸匝" 妊坫 虞彦 阙 轻融松  拭搜丘 韧享隋 玩 拭窝 阌释耷 阌勤享 "妊磴" "萌孚涮".

 鈻犔闱 阢 陀礓 "萌孚涮"

 兽蜒 授礓 帚 厍捭 "马" 藻鲜 菔焉 畔茄叔  轻蒌砩 俏梳轻丘 尜磔砬  阙 嗜琼 汜倾 轻孟橇 瘦翘巧 仁陧 "轻阌徙" 谵 轻斡茄 勉倾 "缅犴  凿享" 蓓 扪茄 拗 仁玩磲 阆讶丘 谇闱稹 晚 醚俞 馅沐 後阆讶 轻滔硐 媛搜  轻侨授窍 勉朱 "126" 礞闱 戕鱼 软 "30" 礞 阆讶 谇闱稹 "96" 礞闱  阆硌丘 蒌砬.

 鈻犆沩 轻阌徙

 迷演 "轻舒溆" 卺 酸撬 替崆 配叔 扰耷崾濉 潘 视养 视添 真薯 嫣  蓓 卿兽窍鞘 糟崾 哑碛 轻淝享 "渔锨咔" 面滞 吾轻 拖硭 渔 轻面智  孚香 漤 阌释耷叔 尕寝沐 轻阙擎洹 撬淝 轻"80" 礞闱 菔焉 绒橇  惹嵊嫦卿.

 鈻犔闱 卧茄

 耷 轻舒溆 "蹄轻 卧茄" 轻菅奚 轻豌亚 吾轻 "10" 闳茄砬 蓓 轻湘秧  舒体 惹後奕 嫒彦 吾轻 菔咽 轻嫣硪 卺 尴亚叔 轻氏秧软伞 驷咪 崦  轻厝 碹崛 轻守融 谇鲜 轻阍哚鞘 轻闱犴 後馘嫜 软溴 嫒礓 "渔锨咔" 闱  娩屐 淹崾 蓓 轻掎谏 轻豌亚 融 鞘迩闱 後畔茄 融香 漤 轻阌释耷省  嬷箩 轻颓菀 滟硌 轻闾彐 "卧茄" 氵 阙 "轻阊砦" 渫 轻"60" 礞闱.

 鈻犗硐礤 坻沩

 泌徜 "轻阊砦" 授寝襄 阙 轻菅溆 吾萸 後舒溆怼 孓窍 轻猛阊 後嬲驷 裴  湘 轻闾沔谇 泡秧揄丘 咩 收哮笱 轻湘秧 阃犴丘 眼 拭搜 菅磙  惹巅砬惹 卺 阌舒 轻舒犴萆 轻糜怯砩 "坻沩" 窍茄 "轻阊砦" 吾轻 "10"  闳茄砬 驺咚 阙 轻猛阊 渫 "67" 礞闱.

 鈻犌嵛崆丈

 轻怯兽亚 糜怯 轻涮峭 吾轻 硎 侍擎 轻俏厍 阙 守骓 轻怯轻砣  媲嵛倾鞘 轻蒌砩 嫒淝 晕枕 轻菅磙 阙 轻扪茄 轻沅剞砩 蓓 轻卿氏侨鞘  蒎 舒菅 嗅 吾轻 醚融 沔怯 沅 轻授秧 轻蒌砩 嫒轻谜 遽 禹舒菅 吾轻  轻沔鱼 轻吻阌 释 揄窍 "渔锨咔" 轻盘侨 磔友迩 轻兽秧 泌崆.

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*舒猪 沐 沅 淝享 轻阊砦



轻氵嗜 轻炮崆沩
礞 淝享 轻阊砦 舒猪 轻娃瞧 玩 闱 盟硌 隳窝丘 任真 阆讶 轻菅磙 轻菅溆 享享 捩沩 轻许 抒咪 沅 揄窍 轻淝享 仁沩 嵯嫜 轻闾沔谇 蓓 湘 萌厍 幂秧揄恰 葶 迷碲 沅 梦惹 蓓 融 嬗瞧 轻炮崆 轻阃犴 嫒谥 轻沔寝 轻裴呤焰漤 任真 谙 视徙 轻阆讶 徙咽惹叔 谇 抒倾丘 沅 轻胀 晚 面蒽 淝享 轻阊砦 冗禽 裴室倾鞘 轻闱犴 "轻焰鞘" 轻吻丈 惹徙涎 享享 捩沩摇 驺奈亚 梦匮 轻阆讶 畔茄 轻淝享 让溴 释蔗 卺 谘 氏秧软 沅 猛 轻娩享 轻舒溆砩 妊鞘 窝禽怼 骀蒉丘 後谵 轻沔挹 阙 轻阆硌 轻蒌 轻菅溆 硐延 轻淝享 逍 轻勉 阙 轻拭唔 卺 卿 轻卺寝 软 畔茄 轻淝享 媲徙涎 轻菅溆 享享 捩沩 碛嫦迩 轻嫦 媲崤褪亚 轻闶惹厢.









*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

* 卿惹 适拖 阡 爿擎智 软 轻阊砦 驺涎 妊且磲
 
 咻焰媸/轻窝劓/ 硎拖 轻郧掩  轻阊砦 吾轻 轻忧谇 轻掎磲 轻闱猪 阡 爿擎智 磙驺 儒 峭 勤智 闾嵊  轻阊砦 阙 阆讶 妊且磲 嫱尤 闶侨谇 轻胀磔 卿 闾嵊 轻阊砦 衔 蓓 阢犴  瘦擎 友砩 谌 峭 轻孢崆 驷 碲徜 阡 轻蛰奚 扔热 吾禽鞘 锨吾 轻闾嵊  释尤 崆 载骒 硎尴 儒 轻兽漤 轻菅溆

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*孢磲 轻菅溆 礓蓓 闱 亚 玩 谙 梦 捩沩 徙咽惹叔



轻氵嗜 轻炮崆沩
漭 轻糜是 吻嵯 轻翼鞘 孢磲 轻阆硌 轻蒌 轻菅溆 享享 捩沩 闱 亚 蓓 融 轻沔寝 玩 谙 庞梳倾 轻菅溆 嵫媲嗜 沅 淝享 轻阊砦 孢暂 轻翼鞘 卿 捩沩 视徙 蹄碲 焰鞘儒 沅 淝享 轻阊砦 孓 阒 卺 嗅 彭涨崆 庞梳倾 闱犴 闳礓丘 卿 邃轻 融 轻体鞘 轻炮崆沩 轻薯 嗜退 阡 轻潘茄 热 轻眠切砣.
















*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻遽轻 碲梳 轻障茄.. 媲崦遽 磉尤 享讶 轻窝劓
轻渔锨 - 认 轻享 任硎




沅 闳茄巧 轻遽轻 婷遽 凿享 

收涎  轻遽轻 崦驷 阊 沅 认琼 轻沔鱼 焰犴 阌侨奚 轻湘秧 轻渔锨漤 轻沣是摇  融 萱义 卺 缅犴 凿享 蠕薯躺 (2/0) 阌橇 轻尤省 卺 邮窍  轻替逖 轻已耷痢 帚 闳茄砬 轻糜孺 轻忧嫌 後阌侨奚.

猛岩 逑蓓 轻遽轻 哚 沅 掎 轻陷勤 阃阆 猛阆 叛礓 蓓 轻限磙 (9) 孚硐 戕香 蓓 轻限磙 (36).

骀蔗 轻遽轻 後滢厣 14 闶忧骓 阙 轻阊砦 蓓 轻滢秦 驺舒掭 卺礤 容茄 轻缅锨 轻涨蓓 (4) 媸蹄 颜硐 缅犴 凿享 阡 9 滢秦.



嬗碡  轻遽轻 媸尴 儒陷 闳哐 蓓 轻限磙 (8) 沅 盅壬 衙禹 阡 匮磙 轻阆禽  阃阆 猛阆 叛礓 阌瘦硐 沅 堰嵘 脱 漭绣 萸延 谌 轻徨.

嫒谙迩 认揄奘礓 咔 阃阆 猛阆 叛礓蕖 娩 碇磔 轻逑 轻饲漤 刃鞘 轻匮磙伞 徇 轻哐 梦孛 匮磙迩 渫 阊沆 庞娃 孪.



婷咩  轻遽轻 禹匮叔 扰脱且 轻逑 轻饲漤 阡 匮磙 陧 戕香 阌瘦硐 沅 哐  阊彦 湟茄 颓阆 扰兽卿 软 棉锨 轻崆谌礓 蓓 轻限磙 (36).

驷 寿逖 呜嫜 缅犴 凿享 裴 蓓 轻限磙 (44) 阡香 媲体 闾嗜 轻阊猪 轻阊沆 轻氵枣荨 徇溴 缅涎 菅丈 逑 阃揶.

孑 轻枣 轻饲漤 涮 缅犴 凿享 蓓 轻抒怯摺 仁冕 轻虽瞧 勉滔 庞闱陧 孚闱 虞茄怼 媲邮谡 逄驺 轻遽轻 胖禽 轻逑 轻饲崴.


(轻窝劓 轻尕漤  缅犴 轻窝劓)

孚犰 邮窍 歪磴/韵窍 遮 缅犴 轻窝劓 阒磔 轻窝劓 轻尕漤 蓓 享讶 阆礓 轻窝劓恪 惹彷嬉 卺礤 (1/0).

婷脱 逑 缅犴 轻窝劓恪 蓓 轻限磙 (20) 涨溱 冕谇儒 轻庙友 猛阆 沩屿.

嫜葳 缅犴 轻窝劓 颜硐 裴 9 滢秦 媸蹄 颜硐 轻窝劓 轻尕漤 阡 12 滢厣 犴菅 蓓 菅丈 轻障茄 骓褪 轻恃薯 轻饲崴.

(遽轻 轻萌碇  晚 轻媲享 漤轻)

媸谇厢 晚 轻媲享 漤轻 驽崆 轻萌碇/ 蠕薯躺 (0-0) 卺 邮窍 歪磴/韵窍 帚 轻替嵘 星叔.

嫜葳 晚 轻媲享 漤轻 颜硐 裴 6 滢秦 孢闱 茄瘦 颜硐 遽轻 轻萌碇 裴 滢厥礓.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

* 轻裔萸漤 礓禽 矍岩硎 卺 窍茄 轻陷 轻蒌砩 惹徙秧
 
 咻焰媸/轻窝劓/ 衔  淝享  轻阊砦 蓓 爿擎智 滔硐 阙 轻舒溆 砬沅 轻裔萸漤 徂砬仙 轻阊砦 蓓  轻阊歪 轻戕柔 骓檬 轻瘦擎 释尤 崆溴砬 轻爿擎智 阙 轻菅溆 矍岩硎  轻许 窃恃 菅丈 後试擎 奕 轻严 卺 轻阊砦 融 怯孺 媸蓓 轻闶侨谇  轻限磙 卿 轻舒溆 轻裔萸漤 徙 砣响 琼 勤恃侵 卺 轻阪仙 媲嶷汜 蓓  轻阊砦 闾舷

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*呷 轻娃磙



. 阋汜 萌媲徂怯

       *鞘颓 ( 闱 碡崛 轻遽轻)*

轻尤 佗伲 礓琼 佗贍佗佟

 哚 礞 硭仁 轻线舒 咩轻 韵窍 娩 闾严 阍腾 闶谡  崆 砻徭 体锨 蓓 馅 淝享  驷 硎严 蓓 抒眄义 卺 绒砩 轻娩享 轻渔锨漤  驷 硖 脱糖 蓓 娩 磲陀 扪茄鞘  骓认 掬勤鞘  骓谙 试秧谇叔 闶 闱 鞘蔗 轻勉 仁崛砩 蒯惹 轻阆阪.
 籴 碲茄 演 谙 轻崆谌礓 轻锰卿 谌 轻愉媲  骓释纤 阡 轻盅 轻许 礞挹驿 卺 轻沅饰惹  孚 娩邈 硗雁驿 轻崆谌礓 轻尕漤礓 沅 轻嶷 糜怯礓  柔 骓萸窝 让溴 尤 徨 娩 逑 阆讶丘 锰淙砬 蓓 淝享 轻遽轻 扰溴橇 谵 轻崆谌 屙算 劂柔 阙 轻淝享 徙萄 娩 轻阆讶 徙 碓堰 糜怯砬.
 萱 嗅 于 韵窍 冗 捩叔 崤掬勤 轻湘嵘 惹崾孓 阡 侍漤 轻锰卿 嶝演 轻捭  媲蛰丘 葳徨 惹崾颓磲 卺 轻耷滏  柔 菅 试秧谇 颓驷 儒 娩 磲毅 轻娩享 绒硐 闾溆 媲拖  嫒尤 嗅 轻耷滏 卿厢谑 靡闵 闳茄巧 漤 轻驼峭碚 轻藻硌 软 轻遽轻 媲崤释窍.
 咝徇 沅 韵窍 旁亚 轻崆谌礓 轻锰卿 蓓 脱怯 轻阊沆  融 娩 授寝 轻阊砦 阙 颓延 漤添秧 糜沐 皂哝翼.
 蓓 轻沔鱼 轻颓犴 侵匮 轻阊砦 裴 娩 碚演 轻滟 阡 视添 轻颓延 蹄谏 添淝焰  崦 韵窍 试舷 蓓 沅 轻闾溆礓 沅 轻嶷 咄亚.
 咝徇 豌 是秧 轻线是舒 沩崆 韵硐丘 裴 兽犴 谙 轻崆谌礓 轻阌提礓 蓓 咴 哚 淝  嫱昭 蓓 毋由 孚匝礓  算 菅 卺 轻娩享 娩 手 毋由 崆谌礓 沅 轻萜鞘 轻愉砩.
 礞 勉 轻面 俏梳 轻颓  骀禽 轻线是舒 卺 演 谙 轻崆谌礓 轻锰卿 裴 毋由  孢暂 轻菅 轻阍茄呱 泡秧揄丘 裴 撬漤 嫠崆隧.
 嗜厢 掬勤鞘 轻愉媲 蓓 嵬偾.
 闱 娩 蒯 轻遽轻 翼窍 谙 轻锰卿 唔 硎氵 沅 视添 毋由 沅邈 茹忧谙 亚陧 轻滔硐 恃唔 箩 轻皂  嬉砬仙 轻咴 裴 撬漤 嫠崆隧 崆谌丘 (嶂 轻锨犴 骓怯 阋汜) 褪 媲蒉 轻线是舒 扔掩 轻妊  淝游丘 哚 沔寝蒎 轻尴磴 嫜沁崆  叛 轻愉媲 蓓 阃茄壬 翼窍 谙 轻锰卿 嫜葳 谙 轻崆谌礓 轻戕硐礓 蓓 咴 哚 淝.
 颓驷 轻厍垌 娩 砣蜒 释驷 让 轻咔 鱼 後娩享 轻阍茄呱 蓓 蓉驷薯 绒硐 醚融礓 崆谌丘  阙 娩 咔 碲徙 嗅 轻舒体 奕 认琼 轻沔鱼 轻滔硐  骓涎 娩 轻攀颓 轻泡秧揄 峭是 豳焰 糖仆 轻哝焰淝 妊葳 谙 轻崆谌礓 轻戕硐礓 蓓 轻咴 轻泡秧揄 後娩享 轻阍茄呱 蓓 湘秧 轻萌厍 媲徇驿菹亚犴.
 咔 茹尴嫜 娩 碲沣 嗅 轻授享 奕 认琼 轻沔鱼 舒雾丘 後谙轻 , 驷唔 视瘦硐 哚 轻娩享 沅 柔 抒眄  禹闱 婷 轻渔锨 漭渝 碲卿 轻勉秧 沅 瘦皂 轻嫒橇 徇溴 徙 磔卺  媲涫傺 褪 檬清 轻蒯 沅 崽渖 守软 轻遽轻 轻薯 迷演 卺 蔬骓溴 蠕萦  孓轻 徨 崛磉!
 闱 娩 窝 轻孑 轻遽轻 沅 闳卿 轻攀颓 褪 惹涎 哑碛 轻鞘颓 扰卺卿 轻授享 轻滔硐  婷呜 孪 渔锨咔 儒 菔徂清 菅颓 阌焰亚  婷障 授沩闱 胀禽砬 儒  驺 卺 娩 障 茹认 (闱 碡崛 轻遽轻)!
 阊 韵窍 阖轻 轻遽轻 谌 哑碛 轻阊砦 轻吻众 徨  轻媲挹 释 迂媸  于砬 裴 漤 阌勤仙 轻厍垌 卺 轻绒橇 蓓 轻沅杖 崦劓 阆 沣咪.
 轻软卿 轻涨涎 沅 渔锨咔 硐 卺 卿 逍 轻烟 崆碚嵬 後阢 谥媲 蓓 崽渖 阌勤仙 後阊砦  淝屙 阡 哑怯 轻淝享 轻呷硌.
 徙 磉 轻阊砦 蓓 是秧五 哚 屙淝 驷礓丘 勉倾 籴 轻鞘颓 徨 媲渫砬义 後遽轻 咩 谜韧 蓓 阱 渔锨咔  轻许 忧掩 裴 演 脱 轻配晚且 裴 轻遽轻 阡 韵窍 热砬 胀禽 阄提.
 徜 瘦淹 蹄清硌 轻阊砦 任妊 翼窍 轻崆谌礓 轻阃恃蓓 蓓 咴蒎  崦溴 衙 阊湘 轻锰卿 轻许 硗盅邈 渔锨咔 後淝享 哚 阊!
 徙 磙香 庙 媲拖 沅邈 孟潇 胖禽 後菅磙.
 哚 驼窍邈 阙 轻阊砦 赃擎 惹崽汜  柔凼 谙锨 揄怯砬 蓓 轻蓓萸  崦 轻禹 渔锨咔 崆磴渫邈 娃孓邈  驷 硎哐 扔锨 阊嗜鞘邈  卺 掎叔 嬷谳 揄闶迩.
 挛彦 阏秧 鞘滞 娩 卺寝叔 冗焉 轻尴 闼 卺寝 韵窍 惹徜仪迳.
 轻扪茄 阖孺 徙蔗蜕 轻遽轻  嬗磴 谌 哝妊 渔锨咔.
 儒 硎滞 卿晚且 轻鞘颓 後淝享 轻阆阪 骓拭呦 哚 杖峭.
 轻阏砣 娩 轻厍垌 硎涡 闼 逍 轻扪茄鞘 轻隳搜  卺 陀侨 徭瞧 忧秧 驺糖疑 沅 闾嵊 轻畔茄  轻淝沏 卺 晚徨  轻吻众 後线是舒  孢娩 沅 硎闶阪 融宙硎 崆 磴徇驿 衙砬  驷 硖涯 庙 媲拖 沅邈 卺 阖轻壬 哑碛 惹褪亚 屙壬 轻闾嵊  孚香 侍擎 轻徭瞧 轻忧秧 後鞘颓.
 输厝 卺礤 蛰 轻哝闳茄  蓓 鞘颓 轻菅 轻许 崆磙磴 嬉淝 徙提渝  骓饰 闱 碓橇 沅 轻扪茄鞘 沅 湘 卿 磴渫 毅崆棋 驿媲儒 褪 娃 轻怯试茄.
 闶 适吾 轻哐 轻渔锨漤 沅 逍 轻咔孺 轻戕硎

挛 轻娃瞧 

 禹衔 轻阊砦 阊歪 湘 轻闾沔谇 骓捂 闳茄砬 轻湘秧 日萱 沅捩丈  蓓 轻孓 轻许 硖叔 蓓 哑碛 轻鞘颓 嵋砬仙 谙 轻崆谌礓 轻阌提礓 蓓 咴 轻阆阪 .
 酸撬 崆谌驿 蓓 轻阊砦 闾阆驿 让阊 轻线是舒  嫜侨 抒 彭耷蒎 让阊 崽渖 面智 轻崆谌礓.
 阢茄 仨萱 阃焰 沅 轻嶷 柔 琼 愉 沅 轻耷滏.
 怯叔徇 崽渖 轻庞势淝萸 40 礞闱 唔 嗜 蓓 拗砩 崆谌 轻阊砦 轻酸撬.
 闱 娩 钦涎 崽渖 擎智 轻崆谌礓 扪茄迩 轻滔硐 仍娩邈 褪 滔鲜 崽渖 谌 轻谝硪 禹 猛阆 彭耷蒎 融 24 忧谏 蒉!
 闱 瘦卺 逍 轻崽渖 轻偾徙 媲徙渫且 惹徙秧 饰仂 哚 轻呜尕 轻豌亚.
 渫 烟轻 闾沔谏 轻糖 崤阢茄 轻锨 扔陧邈 裴 拭屙 汜谌 轻阊砦 轻许 释驷 裴 窝侨 礓谵 蓓 轻孺 蓓 阱 闾嵊 轻香茄 轻郧汜.
 扪滏 轻犴 惹徜迩 嵫谇砩 轻涮磲 媾蔗峭 阊禽 轻严 咔俞.
 陷阪 汜砬亚 轻啼礤鞘 媲邮溴宙 邈 轻阊砦侨 後馅 葆孺 轻馅嫔 蓓 蹄 圯硌 猛韵 阌橇 勉 蓓 轻庞是  孓香 馅闱 游砬 後忧陧 裴 炮窍 轻糜 轻猛阊 裴 谘礓 融 劓 垌侨 .
 轻释礤 徨  驷嵯呤嫜 糖 轻淙  驷徙邃嫌 沅收 轻滏 嫜蓓掊 忧沩 蒯 嫒揄 轻谵 轻菅硐.
 谇嫦 轻阊砦 孟橇 轻众蓓 驺邮媲 轻闶箱 嫜沆 滢厥礓 蓓 轻漤 倾倾 舒薯.
 馘 轻菅磙 蓓 糜婷 颓崆叔  柔 呜 嶷 驷 糜徭 驷 焰 驷 眼壬 蓓 轻萱.
 输孚 梦厍 轻抒秧 媸谙鲜  认燎 沅 耷葡 轻菅磙 勉硌 咩轻 嬉沩徨 抒仍  轻许 磴蜒 轻哐鞘 後握驺 扰邈轻 戕硎.
 耪亚 逍 轻虽瞧 卺 轻抒秧 轻劓磲 磔酉 孟橇 轻菅磙  骓渝 沐闵 轻握.
 鞘滞 众 孟橇 轻陷勤 扰邮奕轻 徨陷礓 蓓 闳茄鞘礓 闶是犴薯 勉倾 菅磙礓 胚瘦砬 惹嵯萸.
 逄闶卿 儒陷礓 .. 媲嵊热 众 轻艳侨 嬗媪 轻售仨.
 徙 寿逖 卺 轻阊砦 庙 徙由 氏秧软 阙 坻沩.
 褪 嗜享崆 轻菅溆 檬 融枣瞧砩.
 徭 悠 徙切 油 轻是 碲捩 孚仪 驷闱星 萌揿 卺 厝涮 融 衔驷 软孺 徙 颓 替侨丘.
 阌舒 轻阊砦 阄磔.
  判 舒钦 逍 轻渔 萦硎徂 轻菅磙 逡瞧 闾崽嵘 蓓 湘秧 轻萌厍.
 轻耪亚 卺 轻逄驺 沅 轻阢 阙 菅磙 闶呤 陷勤砬 陧 氏秧软 呷硌.
 轻陀渖 轻嫱硐 阪仙 冗秧 轻阆礓 .
 矍 谇沩 嬗提 蓓 擎 馘嫜.
 严 卺 沅 怯叔陷驽 儒陷 蹄磲 婷呦 徨 菰 阌勤礤 轻亚沩 裴 氏沩彦.
 崆谌 呷硌  隳搜  涫沅 娩 蔬抒 糖逡硎 唔 磙嫦 轻菅磙 蓓 湘 轻闾沔谇.
 厝碲 娩 硎盟 孟橇 轻菅磙 熔砬 谙 戕涎 沅 崆谌礤.
 徇 垌 轻厝碲 驷 轻戕孺 娩 手碲 汜倾湾 抒倾丘  婷 磔葬 蓓 滢 轻哐 蓉秧奚 胀硗.
 任崆 轻拭徂 蓓 轻驼 轻饲漤 徙惹亚 遽轻 轻嗜嵯 徙 磙香 轻阊砦 庙 阌舒 戕溱 阙 坻沩.

 挛 稳 : 轻谶 轻许 湓清襄 蓓 闳茄砬 轻阊砦 崆 礓绕 孺替 阆讶 面焰软 蓓 轻线 轻豌亚.
















*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*阡擎礓 轻胀 轻豌亚




轻障

卧茄 崆 醚葜 轻阪仙 轻阊砦 .轻是翼 碲徜 阡 讶勤 锰淙 沅 轻陧茄 轻宿磲 
砬 稳 涮驺 轻阊硗 徙 碛梳沔 颓菀 轻拭遽 徙蹄孚鞘 轻萌厍 褪 轻卿

轻猛阊 轻驽翘

轻淝软 礓禽 轻妊且磲 蓓 氏秧 轻阊砦
轻猛阊 轻驽翘 蔬暂 瘦钦磲 怯授卿  轻是翼 仍堰 闶握斟 崽崛 茄融 阃恃蓓 沅 轻陧茄 轻宿磲









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 



إسماعيل حسن 

بالبلدي (الفصيح)... 

* مش الاتحاد سمح برفع كشوفات القمة من ظ£ظ  إلى ظ£ظ¢ لاعباً عشان الهلال ما عشان المريخ؟؟..
* ومش وافق على خمسة محترفين عشان الهلال ما عشان المريخ؟؟
* صدقوني المريخ بإذن الله الواحد الأحد، هو الذي سيستفيد من هذه القرارات... وربنا يحييكم ويحيينا وتشوفوا كلامي..
* ليس رجماً بالغيب، ولا قراءة كف، إنما قناعة بأن المريخ عمل صالح..
* بالمناسبة قبل ما أواصل.. لاحظت أن البعض يقول المريخ رجل صالح.. والصحيح عمل صالح.. وحقيقة لا أدري من الذي أطلق عبارة المريخ رجل صالح أول مرة.. ولكنها عموماً لا تستقيم معنى، ولا يمكن تفسير كيف يكون المريخ رجلاً صالحاً؟؟ 
* نعود لموضوعنا الرئيسي ونجدد التأكيد للصفوة بأن المريخ مهما كاد له الحاقدون، وحاولوا النيل منه، لن تمسه الحبة.. وأن (قرارات شداد) الأخيرة، ستفيد المريخ بإذن الله أكثر من الهلال..
* من قبل... أوقف شداد أخطر مهاجمينا بكري، هل نقصنا ولا فقدنا الدوري؟؟؟؟ الغربال رفض يجدد عقده معنا واحترف في الجزائر.. هل نقصنا ولا فقدنا الدوري.... حارسنا الأساسي أبو عشرين لما انتقل الى الهلال، اكتشفنا عندنا حارس أفضل منو (منجد)...... عجب وحمو وبخيت اوقفوا بأمر شداد.. نقصنا ولا ودعنا البطولة الأفريقية ولا اتجهجهنا في الدوري؟؟؟؟ 
* اللجنة المنظمة برمجت أي مباراة للمريخ في الدوري، أمام الفريق الذي واجه الهلال في الأسبوع السابق... فاستفدنا نحن لا الهلال كما كانت ترجو اللجنة.. * قرار إشراك نجمين تحت العشرين وتحت الثلاثة وعشرين، لا يمكن أن يكون الهدف منه مصلحة المريخ.. ومع ذلك أفاد المريخ أكثر من أي فريق آخر..
* سؤال أخير.... لو المريخ ما عمل صالح.. هل كان ممكن يكون في الدرجة الممتازة لسه، ويحقق البطولة ثلاث مرات متتاليات ويصل دوري المجموعات مع مجلس الهناء الذي يحكمه رغم أنفه؟؟ 
* وبالذمة.... شفتوا أو سمعتوا بفريقٍ في العالم غير المريخ عندو روابط مشجعين في العاصمة والولايات ودول المهجر؟؟؟؟ 
* وشفتوا أو سمعتوا بفريقٍ في العالم غير المريخ جماهيره تنظم النفرات تلو النفرات لدعمه وتأهيل استاده ومعالجة مشاكله المالية من دم جوفها وقوت أولادها؟؟؟؟!!
* ختاماً أهلي وأحبابي في القبيلة الحمراء.. توكلوا على الله واطمئنوا.. وركزوا مع الفريق.. وامنحوه الثقة.. والباقي كلو هين.. 

آخر السطور

* ذكر الزميل الكبير ود الشريف أنه سأل الأخ الباشمهندس الفاتح باني لماذا المريخ يلاقي في كل أسبوع، الفريق الذي لاقاه الهلال في الأسبوع الماضي، فقال إن القرعة هي التي حكمت بذلك..
* يمين الله يا باني، لو نطقت القرعة وقالت هي التي حكمت بهذه القرعة؛ لن نصدقها، خلينا من نصدق قولك إنت!!
* استئناف الهلال ضد قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بشأن ثلاثي المريخ، يؤكد أن لجنة تطبيع الهلال تشن حرباً على المريخ.. وأنها منذ أن تم تعيينها، ما عندها شغلة غير المريخ.. وهنا لن أقسم، ولكني أؤكد أنها ستندم على ذلك.. والبادئ أظلم..
* وصدقني يا سوباط..  تسلم قيادك للطاهر يونس في الصغيرة وفي الكبيرة، ح يركبك التونسية..
* وكفى.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يفاوض غارزيتو
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اجري رئيس  نادي المريخ اتصالا هاتفيا بالمدرب الفرنسي دييجو غارزيتو نقل له رغبة  الاحمر في التعاقد معه لقيادة المريخ في مجموعات الابطال وكشف الفرنسي عن  تلقيه عرض العودة للمريخ وتبقى فقط الاتفاق على الجانب المالي ويتوقع ان  يحسم مدرب المريخ السابق الاتفاق المالي اولا والشرط الجزائي قبل قبوله عرض  المريخ وخاض المدرب فترتين مع القمة في السودان ووصل معهما لنصف نهائي  الابطال والكونفدرالية 
وكان مجلس المريخ قد نفي اقالة المدرب برغم مفاوضات اعضاء مجلس المريخ مع عددا من التقنيين من جنسيات مختلفة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 



جعفــر سليمــــان

   المريخ يحتاج إلى تدريب!                ==================         
التعادل لا شك واحد من ثلاثة نتائج يمكن أن تحدث في عالم كرة القدم، وإن كان من النتائج غير المرغوب فيها، خاصة في بالنسبة للفرق التي تتسابق من أجل حصد النقاط للإستفادة منها في النهاية لحسم البطولات. 
وقطعا، هي من النتائج التي يكون لها تأثيرها الكبير في خاتمة المطاف، وكثيرا ما تسببت مثل هذه النتيجة في فقدان الألقاب، وتحولها من فريق إلى آخر، فهي النتيجة الأقرب إلى الخسارة من الإنتصار. 
فقدان المريخ نتيجة مباراته أمام فريق توتي بالتعادل، أمر كنت أتوقعه، ليس أمام توتي تحديداً ، إنما من أي فريق آخر، لأن الشاهد في الأمر، أن المريخ يلعب بمهارات اللاعبين فقط، ولا توجد لمسة تدريبية حتى الآن، وإن كانت النتائج تقول خلاف ذلك، وهو تناقض حاضر، ولكنه مبرر بعلو كعب اللاعبين فقط. 
كتبنا من قبل ( ليست كل مرة تسلم الجرة ) في إشارة إلى أن الفرنسي قوميز، لازالت تلعب معه الظروف الحسنة، وأنه يستفيد من اللاعبين أكثر من فائدة اللاعبين منه، لأن النتائج التي كانت تتحقق عادة ما تأتي نتاج مجهودات فردية ومهارات خاصة للاعبين وليس هناك شكل أو تخطيط فني قاد إلى تحقيق تلك النتائج الإيجابية. 
كان من الممكن أن يخسر المريخ مباراة الأمس، بل كان أقرب إلى فقدانها بالخسارة لولا خبرة بكري المدينة، وتمركزه الجيد وتصديه للكرة التي وصلته طائشة، وأودعها الشباك مدركاً التعادل للمريخ.!
وعندما نقول أن المريخ كان يمكن أن يخسر المباراة، لأن أسلوب اللاعبين، وطريقة لعبهم لا تشير بأنهم قادرون على تصحيح الأوضاع، خاصة بعد أن إتضحت نوايا فريق توتي، الذي قدم لاعبوه مباراة بتكتيك واضح ومتوقع وهو الركون إلى الدفاع الصارم خاصة بعد وصولهم إلى شباك منجد!! 
طريقة لعب واضحة ومملة، وعديمة الجدوى، لعب بها نجوم المريخ، أمام متابعة مدربهم الفرنسي قوميز، دون أن يتدخل ويحث نجوم الفريق للتحرك بشكل أفضل، ولكنه فيما يبدو لا يملك أكثر مما يشاهده ويقدمه له النجوم! 
يحتاج قوميز إلى مراجعة حساباته سريعاً وقبل الدخول في صراع التنافس الإفريقي، لأنه وإذا واصل بنفس الطريقة التدريبية، فإننا نرشح المريخ ليكون حصالة الفرق بالمجموعة التي تضمه معهم!! 
هب أن أسلوب لعب المريخ ظل بذات الرتابة، و الفوضى الفنية و(الهرجلة) التي يؤدي بها اللاعبون المباريات خاصة في شوط اللعب الأول، وقد نازل الأهلي المصري بذات التفاصيل، فهل يمكن أن يكتفي نجوم الأهلي بهدف أو هدفين بشباك المريخ قبل أن تكتمل تفاصيل الشوط الأول!! ؟؟ 
سادتي ..ما يدعونا للقفز مباشرة لتلك المباريات، هو أن قوميز وبعد عدد معتبر من المباريات فشل في تقديم فريق قادر على فرض كلمته على الخصوم، ويلعب بمستوى ثابت ولكنه غاية في السوء!! 
وقد أجمع كل المراقبين، وجمهور المريخ أن لا شكل فني للفرقة الحمراء حتى الآن، وأن النتائج التي تحققت لم تلغي حقيقة غياب اللمسة التدريبية، وأن كل ما يحدث بالمريخ مرده شيئين أساسيين إسم المريخ ورهبته التي تصيب الخصوم، ومهارات اللاعبين التي تعينهم على حسم المباريات بلا أي عمل فني يذكر.! 
المريخ أحبتي لا يحتاج إلى لاعبين على النحو الذي يتحدث به عشاقه، المريخ يحتاج إلى عمل تدريبي من قوميز، قبل أن تحل الكارثة!! 
في نقاط 
المطلوب من قوميز أولا تثبيت عناصر أساسية ومن ثم إتاحة الفرصة لآخرين حسب إجتهادهم! 
ولكنه حتى اللحظة لم يثبت غير عناصر بعينها، ربما لأنه يفتقد إلى البديل أو لصعوبة ذلك!! 
عاد بكري المدينة للمشاركة بعد غيبة طويلة، ولا زال يحتاج إلى عمل كبير حتى يستعيد كامل عافيته الفنية. 
بانجا مجتهد ومثابر ولكنه لا يجد التوظيف الأمثل حتى الآن! 
الشاب الصاعد الجزولي نوح، تأثر بسوء أداء الفريق بشكل عام، وربما بالهالة الإعلامية الكبيرة التي أحاطت به! 
وهنا نشير إلى إستدعاء مدرب المنتخب الوطني له، بعد تألقه في جولتين فقط مع المريخ.! 
من المفارقات والعجائب، أن قوميز واصل إستخفافه بتوتي ليس من خلال التشكيل الأول، بل حتى على مستوى البدلاء، وذلك عندم اقحم بيبو العائد بعد غيبة للمشاركة في وظيفة الجناج الأيسر.! 
كنا سنطالب القطاع الرياضي، ودائرة الكرة بالمريخ بالجلوس إلى قوميز والحديث معه مبكراً ، ولكن تذكرت أن المريخ ليس به قطاع رياضي ولا مدير كرة!









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفوز علي اليوناني بريمونتادا جميله في دوري السلة لولاية الخرطوم 

المريخ 64 & اليوناني 59
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة
واحد كذاب وواحد ألعوبة 

 ظل طاغية الأتحاد يصدعنا منذ سنوات طويلة بأنه يجتهد ويسعى لتحقيق مصلحة المنتخبات الوطنية..
* وظل يظهر حرصه على اللاعب الوطني بمحاربته وتقليله لغزو اللاعب الأجنبي للملاعب السودانية.
* ثم أعلن الحرب على ظاهرة تجنيس الأجانب وتحايل أندية القمة لتكديس اللاعبين الأجانب..
* دخل الطاغية في معركة عنيفة مع رئيس الهلال الأسبق الأرباب صلاح إدريس حول اللاعبين المجنسين.. انتصر فيها الأرباب..
* وفي السنوات الأخيرة تم قفل الباب أمام تجنيس الأجانب لأجل اللاعب الوطني والمنتخبات الوطنية..
* لكن الطاغية سكت أمام ضم الهلال للاعبين مجنسين كان قد طلب نادي المريخ تجنيسهم مثل سالمون جابسون وجمال سالم ماقولا..
* تجنيس اللاعب الأجنبي أصلاً يتم بطلب من النادي لرئاسة الجمهورية في النظام البائد لمساعدة النادي في المشاركة الأفريقية.. والجنسية التي تمنحها الرئاسة تعتبر جنسية مهام مؤقتة لتحقيق مصلحة عامة..
* والمفترض بمجرد انتهاء فترة اللاعب المجنس مع النادي تسحب الجنسية تلقائياً ولا تجدد إلا بطلب جديد حال قرر النادي إعادة قيد اللاعب المجنس.. وإذا انتهت فترة المجنس مع ناديه لا يجوز للاعب المجنس الانتقال لنادي آخر داخل الوطن إلا بصفة لاعب أجنبي.. أو بطلب تجنيس جديد..
* للأسف الشديد لم تتبع رئاسة الجمهورية الفاسدة الخطوات الصحيحة حال انتهاء جنسية المهام المؤقتة للاعب الأجنبي والتي تتم بطلب من نادي بعينه..
* وعلشان خاطر الهلال سكت الاتحاد على انتقال بعض الأجانب المجنسين لنادي الهلال بجنسيات كانت قد طلبتها أندية أخرى.. وهذا نوع من الفساد والتسويف والانحياز المعتاد لنادي الهلال..
* ما كان لجمال سالم الانتقال للهلال بجنسية استخرجت بطلب من نادي المريخ ولكنه الفساد والانحياز المزمن للهلال..
* ومؤخراً صدعنا الطاغية بقرار إلزام كل نادٍ بإشراك لاعبين طوال زمن المباراة تحت 20 سنة وتحت 23 سنة في مباريات الدوري الممتاز وأن الهدف من هذا الإجراء لصالح منتخبي الشباب والأولمبي..
* لاحظوا عندما اصيب لاعب الهلال وضاح (تحت 23 سنة) تم استبداله باللاعب الأجنبي واتارا (تحت 23 سنة) فهل سيلعب واتارا لمنتخبنا الأولمبي أم أن لائحة إلزام اشراك اللاعب السني يمكن أن يحدث فيها أي تجاوز واستهبال وضحك علي الدقون عندما يتعلق الأمر بالهلال؟! 
* والآن جاء الهلال وبكل قوة عين ليطلب رفع عدد الأجانب إلى خمسة لاعبين تلبية لرغبة كفيل الهلال الجديد السعودي تركي آل الشيخ.. وكنا نتوقع رفض طاغية الاتحاد هذا الطلب من واقع محاربته الشديدة للاعبين الأجانب منذ معركته مع الأرباب صلاح إدريس بحجة حرصه على مصلحة المنتخبات الوطنية..
* ولكن لأن الطلب جاء من تركي والسوباط لن نستغرب انبطاحة الطاغية ولحسه لكل مواقفه في محاربة الأجانب على مدى السنين.. ليتأكد إن هذا الطاغية كذاب وابن مليون كذاب.. وإنه يعمل فقط من أجل الأجندة والمصالح الشخصية.. وليس له أدنى حرص للمصلحة العامة ومصلحة المنتخبات الوطنية!!
* الموافقة على تلبية كل طلبات ورغبات الهلال لدرجة زيادة كشف لاعبيه.. والسماح للاعبي الفترة الاستثنائية بالمشاركة في الدوري الممتاز فيه ظلم يهد الجبال على بقية أندية الممتاز التي وضح أنها تشارك تمامة جرتق في دوري الهلال الممتاز.. قوموا روحوا جاتكم نيلة..
* ويقال إن الطاغية عندما جلس مع أسياده في الهلال ووافق على كل طلباتهم خاف من هجوم إعلامي من قبل الأقلام الحمراء خاصة بعد انبطاحته المقززة بشأن الأجانب فاتصل بتابعه وخادمه المطيع في المريخ لينقل له قرار الزيادة فقابله تابعه وذيله بموافقة فورية..
* تابع الطاغية لا يتمتع بأي ذرة من الذكاء فلو كان ذكياً لبادر هو بالاتصال بالطاغية ليقول له قل لناس الهلال أنك ستوافق على زيادة الأجانب بشرط أن يتنازل الهلال من قضية ثلاثي المريخ رمضان والرشيد وبخيت لمصلحة المنتخب الوطني.. فلو فعل ذلك لوافق الهلال واستعاد المريخ الثلاثي الدولي المجمد دون عناء وفلت من مكايد ومؤامرات لجان مشجعي الهلال بالاتحاد..
* تابع الطاغية وخادمه المطيع لا يعرف شغل الكورة  ولا كيفية كسب القضايا والشيء الوحيد الذي يجيده هو مراوغة وجرجرة اللاعبين والمدربين الأجانب (المواسير) في منحهم مستحقاتهم وجر النادي للوقوع في شباك عقوبات الفيفا..
* يقال إن الطاغية وافق لتابعه المطيع بضم لاعبين أجانب للمريخ وهو يعلم إن المريخ حتى اللحظة معاقب من الفيفا بالحرمان من التسجيلات.. كما يعلم إن الفترة الاستثنائية تمتد لأسبوع واحد فقط والمريخ ما عنده فلوس وغير جاهز لاستقدام لاعبين أجانب.. بينما كان الهلال يجهز مبكرا وفي سرية لضم  المحترفين أصحاب الأسعار العالية عبر ال الشيخ..
* كما يعلم الطاغية إن تابعه المطيع لا يجلب إلا المواسير وبالفعل تردد الآن إن هناك محترف غامبي مصاب بالرباط الصليبي وعاطل في طريقه للمريخ.. وإذا سجل قطعاً سيشطب فوراً على طريقة الماسورة المصرية.. وبعدها يتحول لكابوس جديد في الفيفا!
* المراوغ المخادع أصبح ألعوبة في يد الطاغية ومخلب لتدمير المريخ..
* حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

زمن إضافي

* مؤسف والله أن يفشل المريخ في الفوز على أحد أضعف فرق الممتاز..
* ومؤسف والله أن يتكرر نفس سيناريو المباراة السابقة.. ولكن ما كل مرة تسلم الجرة..
* المريخ يعاني منذ أن فقد التش وحمزة ومنذ أن حرموه من رمضان والرشيد وبخيت وسيعاني كثيراً هذا الموسم طالما أن طاغية الاتحاد يتلاعب بالمريخ مستخدماً تابعه المطيع المهووس بالسلطة..
* المريخ يهاجم أمس بدون تنظيم وبطريقة الدافوري.. اللاعبون عاجزون عن التمرير الصحيح وعاجزون عن عكس الكرات وعاجزون عن استخدام الرأس وعاجزون عن تنفيذ الركلات الحرة وفي المباريات السابقة عجزوا حتى عن تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء.. والمدرب يتفرج ومافي أي جديد..
* وحكم المباراة المتواضع يمنح الخصم هدفاً بعد أن وصلت كدارة المهاجم على بعد بوصة واحدة من وجه منجد!! وتجاهل الكثير من اللعب على أجسام لاعبي المريخ!! وبدأ احتساب الزمن الضائغ للشوط الأول في الدقيقة 42 باحتساب ثلاث دقائق كزمن بدل ضائع لينتهي الشوط الأول في 45 دقيقة!! وحتى في الدقائق الأخيرة للمباراة ولحظة تسديد مهاجم المريخ قرب حدود منطقة الجزاء يدخل عليه المدافع ويشوت قدمه يحتسبها الحكم الداقس مخالفة ضد المريخ!! ولكننا لن نلوم هذا الحكم التعبان لأن المريخ أصلاً كان راقد سلطة بعد أن شبع فيه طاغية الاتحاد وتابعه المطيع دماراً وخراباً والقادم أسوأ..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الانضباط تجتمع ظهر اليوم الأحد




الخرطوم: الصيحة

تعقد لجنة الانضباط المنتخبة في الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم اجتماعاً عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر اليوم الأحد الموافق 24 يناير 2021م، برئاسة مولانا محمد عوض حميدة، وذلك من أجل مناقشة عدد من الأجندة المدرجة على طاولة اللجنة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* بنزيما يقود ريال مدريد لسحق ألافيس برباعية في الدوري الاسباني
* هاتريك النصيري يقود أشبيلية لسحق قادش.. وبيتيس يتعادل مع سوسيداد
* أتالانتا يهين ميلان بثلاثية .. وروما يحقق فوزًا مثيرًا على سبيزيا
* إنتر ميلان يُفرط في فرصة التصدر بتعادل باهت مع أودينيزي
* أستون فيلا يستعيد نغمة الفوز أمام نيوكاسل في الدوري الإنجليزي
* موناكو يقلب الطاولة على مارسيليا.. ونيس يهزم لانس في الدوري الفرنسي
* لايبزج وليفركوزن يهدران فرصة الاقتراب من صدارة الدوري الألماني
* ساوثهامبتون يجرد آرسنال من كأس إنجلترا.. ووست هام يعبر دونكاستر
* مانشستر سيتي يفلت من مفاجأة تشيلتنهام في كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي
* سبورتنج لشبونة بطلا لكأس الدوري البرتغالي بفوزه على براجا بهدف
* ديفينسا خوستيكا الأرجنتيني يتوج بلقب كأس سود أمريكانا لأندية أمريكا الجنوبية
* فيتيسه آرنهيم يواصل مطاردة أياكس على صدارة الدوري الهولندي
* العربي يتعادل مع الكويت.. والسالمية يُسقط كاظمة في الدوري الكويتي
* مانشستر يونايتد يصارع باريس على الفرنسي توليسو لاعب بايرن ميونخ
* شفاء الهولندي دي ليخت مدافع يوفنتوس من فيروس كورونا
* باريس سان جيرمان يخسر نيمار وفيراتي أمام أولمبيك نيم
* سقوط دورتموند يضاعف صعوبة قرار مدرب مونشنجلادباخ
* أراوخو: سنقاتل على لقب الليجا .. جيرارد: فخور بعملي.. وأتطلع للتحسن كمدرب
* بيرلو: السوبر منحنا النشوة وأريد المزيد .. صلاح: وضع ليفربول ليس رائعًا
* كومان: رحيل سواريز ليس قراري.. وإهدار ركلات الجزاء أزمة
* جوارديولا يطالب بتقليص أندية البريميرليج بسبب دوري السوبر
* مورينيو: عار الماضي لم يعد كذلك.. وليفربول كان مذهلًا
* إبراهيموفيتش بعد ثلاثية أتالانتا: شعرت بالعزلة والوحدة
* سيميوني: نحتاج إلى فيليكس.. لكننا نريد أفضل نسخة منه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  

:❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6






* الأمل عطبرة (-- : --) هلال الفاشر 15:00  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم 




* حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي 15:00  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم 


* هلال الساحل (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف 18:15  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم 


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الانجليزي  دور ال4 


* تشيلسي (-- : --) لوتن تاون 14:00  beIN 2  عامر الحوذيري


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) ليفربول 19:00  beIN 2  حسن العيدروس


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* أوساسونا (-- : --) غرناطة 15:00  beIN 3  ذهاب 0-2


* إلتشي (-- : --) برشلونة 17:15  beIN 3  محمد بركات


* سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) إيبار 19:30  beIN 3  ذهاب 0-0


* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) فالنسيا 22:00  beIN 3  حفيظ دراجي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) بولونيا 13:30  beIN 4  علي محمد علي
 جنوى (-- : --) كالياري 16:00  beIN 5  ؟؟


* هيلاس فيرونا (-- : --) نابولي 16:00  beIN 4  خالد الحدي


* لاتسيو (-- : --) ساسولو 19:00  beIN 4  عادل حلو


* بارما (-- : --) سامبدوريا 21:45  beIN 4  ؟؟


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* شالكه (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ 16:30  SKY 1  ذهاب 0-8 


* هوفنهايم (-- : -- ) كولن 19:00  SKY 1  ذهاب 3-2 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* بوردو (-- : --) أنجيه 14:00  beIN 6  ذهاب 2-0


* ستاد ريمس (-- : --) ستاد بريست 16:00  beIN 9  ذهاب 1-2


* ديجون (-- : --) ستراسبورج 16:00  beIN 7  ذهاب 0-1


* ميتز (-- : --) نانت 16:00  beIN 6  ذهاب 1-1


* رين (-- : --) ليل 18:00  beIN 6  ذهاب 1-1


* سانت إيتيان (-- : --) ليون 22:00  beIN 6  ذهاب 1-2


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* أبها (-- : --) القادسية 14:55  KSA 3  راشد الدوسري


* الفتح (-- : --) الرائد 16:55  KSA 4  جعفر الصليح


* الاتفاق (-- : --) الأهلي 19:10  KSA 3  عيسى الحربين


* الاتحاد (-- : --) النصر 19:10  KSA 1  بلال علام





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6


* أهلي شندي (0 : 2) الهلال
* هلال الأبيض (0 : 0) حي الوادي نيالا
* الخرطوم الوطني (0 : 1) أهلي الخرطوم

#الترتيب : الهلال (14) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (14) الخرطوم (12) هلال الساحل (12) أهلي مروي (11)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* هويسكا (0 : 0) فياريال
* إشبيلية (3 : 0) قاديش
* ريال سوسييداد (2 : 2) ريال بيتيس
* ديبورتيفو ألافيس (1 : 4) ريال مدريد

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (44) ريال مدريد (40) إشبيلية (36) برشلونة (34) فياريال (34)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* روما (4 : 3) سبيزيا
* ميلان (0 : 3) أتلانتا
* أودينيزي (0 : 0) انتر ميلان
* فيورنتينا (2 : 1) كروتوني

#الترتيب : ميلان (43) انتر ميلان (41) روما (37) أتلانتا (36) نابولي (34) 

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* فرايبورغ (2 : 1) شتوتجارت
* باير ليفركوزن (0 : 1) فولفسبورج
* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (1 : 5) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
* ماينز (3 : 2) لايبزيج
* أوجسبورج (2 : 1) يونيون برلين

* هيرتا برلين (1 : 4) فيردر بريمن


#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (39) لايبزيج (35) باير ليفركوزن (32) فولفسبورج (32) مونشنغلادباخ (31)


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* لانس (0 : 1) نيس
* موناكو (3 : 1) مارسيليا

#الترتيب : سان جيرمان (45) ليل (42) ليون (40) موناكو (39) رين (36)

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_الانجليزي  دور ال4 


* ساوثهامتون (1 : 0) ارسنال

* تشيلتنهام تاون (1 : 3) مانشستر سيتي


#ملحوظة : ساوثهامتون ومانشستر سيتي يتأهلان لدور ال5
..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري المصري  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9


* اسوان (0 : 0) الزمالك 



..................................................  .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**مع سوداكال.. مافي سترة حال..!*




زووم

ابوعاقلة اماسا

مع سوداكال.. مافي سترة حال..!

* غادر المدرب الفرنسي ديديه غوميز وانضم للذين سبقوه من المدربين، ليكون رقماً جديداً من المدربين الذين غادروا منصة تدريب المريخ بذات السيناريو، مع جدل واسع تضاربت معه الأخبار في الأسافير والكل يجتهد في إيجاد الحقائق المقنعة لمغادرة المدرب، بعد فترة وجيزة جداً حقق فيها نتائج طيبة، وكالعادة حاولت الإدارة تجميل القبيح، ولي عنق الحقيقة وهو ما إعتدنا عليه في فترة سوداكال التي يكتنفها الغموض والضبابية، وبعضهم قال أنه احتجاج على تأخر الرواتب، وآخرين رسموا لوحة أخرى من الروايات المتضاربة حول حقيقة وأسباب المغادرة، ولكن.. الثابت في الأمر أنه ما من مدرب يتولى تدريب فريق بقامة المريخ، بجماهيره الشغوفة والوالهة، وهو على أعتاب مجموعات الأبطال ليبحث عن مشوار جديد يبدأ فيه من الصفر..!
* كل الأسباب التي خرجت إلى العلن – وإن صحت – لا تمثل إلا جزء من الحقيقة، وأن الواقع المؤلم في المريخ يؤكد الأداء الإداري صنع من بيئته أجواءً طاردة لا تصلح للعمل والتركيز وتحقيق الإنجازات، وأن ما يتحقق من إنتصارات إنما تعود لطبيعة المريخ وهيبته والعوامل الأخرى، فالمريخ قبلة المواهب والخبرات، وبؤرة الأضواء الساطعة، والإنتصارات لغة عادية في نادٍ كهذا، ولكن… غير العادي أن يعاني نادي المريخ أوضاعاً إدارية وأزمات كالتي يمر بها اليوم، بل من المحبطات أن يلف بيئته كل هذا الضباب والرماد في الأداء الإداري والمحصلات العامة.. وعيب مخجل ألا ينافس النادي بكل زخمه وجماهيره وإعلامه على الإنجازات..!
* غادر غوميز في ظروف غامضة كما غادر أسلافه أمين السليمي وخشارم ومن قبله وسيغادر من يأتي بعدهم بذات السيناريو، ومع سوداكال.. مافي سترة حال.. وستمر علينا ظروف كثيرة كالتي كانت بالأمس، والكل يتكهن ويتوقع ويتخبط محاولاً معرفة الأسباب والملابسات، ويجتهد العشرات لمتابعة واستطلاع أخبار المدرب القادم.. ويصطاد الصائدون في مياه المريخ العكرة.. ولكنني لا أهتم بكل ذلك، بل أطرح حزمة من الأسئلة محورها: ماذا قدم سوداكال وأعضاء مجلسه من أجل تحقيق الإستقرار في هذا النادي؟… ما الذي فعلوه حتى يبدو المريخ كبيراً مع الكبار ويقدم ما يصون سمعته ومكانته ويحقق شيئاً من أحلام وطموحات جماهيره وعشاقه..!
* قد يأتي كالديرون، أو غارزيتو، أو مورينهو وأنشيلوتي لقيادة الفريق في بقية الموسم ومجموعات الأبطال، ولكن الأهم والمهم في ظروف كهذه.. ماذا فعلنا وقدمنا حتى يجد المدرب الجديد البيئة المثالية ويعمل ليبدع وينجز؟.. لا أنتظر إجابة من أحد فقد فهمنا تماماً ما يحدث في المريخ، بل حفظناه عن ظهر قلب ونسأل الله اللطف فقط، لطالما أصبحت (المصداقية) أقصى ما نتمناه في هذا النادي.. وأن رئيسه يحشو مسيرته بالإخفاقات ويحشدها حشداً من كل حدب وصوب.
حواشي
* سوداكال.. ضره على المريخ أكثر من نفعه، لا يكاد يفعل شيء يعجب الناس حتى يعقبه بالعشرات مما يحزنهم، وكذلك خسر كل المقربين منه والمناصرين له.
* تعادل توتي في حد ذاته لا أرى أنه نقطة تقييم لما يجري، إذا كانت المباراة في ظروف طبيعية.. ولكننا إعتدنا في المريخ أن كل سقوط وإخفاق وراءه أسباب غير مرئية..!
* المريخ تأخر في بداية الإعداد، وخاض مبارياته بأضعف إعداد يمر به منذ عشرات السنين، سافر إلى الكنغو ولعب مباراته الأولى ولم يكن قد تجاوز العشر حصص تدريبية، ومع ذلك إجتاز التمهيدي.. ولكنه دفع ثمن ذلك بتعرض أميز لاعبيه لإصابات أبعدتهم عن المشاركات.
* ومازاد طينه بلة.. أن الجهاز الفني إستمر منقوصاً من مدرب الأحمال منذ بداية الموسم، ورئيس النادي يمارس هوايته في (اللولوة).. يتعاقد مع مدربي الأحمال الواحد وراء الآخر دون أن يفلح في إحضار أحدهم ليتولى مهمته..!
* الجانب الإداري الخاص بمجلس الإدارة لا يبشر، بل هو الوجه الأسوأ في المشهد المريخي الآن..!
* بالأمس.. إطلعت على صورة مسربة من تشكيلة اللاعبين مكتوبة بخط اليد لمباراة توتي.. صراحة خجلت..!
* خط قبيح جداً على ورق مروس… بينما توتي قدم تشكيلته مكتوبة بالكمبيوتر.. تذكرت شكوى النادي في لاعب مريخ الفاشر هشام جنية… تلك الشكوى التي كتبت بخط اليد أيضاً وكلفت النادي مشواراً إلى محكمة كاس..!!
* هل يصعب على الجهاز الإداري المعاون إقتنا جهاز كمبيوتر محمول مع طابعة حديثة لطباعة المخاطبات المستعجلة؟
* مازالت الشكوك تحيط بملف العضوية.. سطوا على الملفات والسجلات وحيدوا عنها بعض أعضاء اللجنة القديمة وموظفي النادي المعروفين… واختفت في الغرف المظلمة..!
* لا أعرف تفاصيل اللعبة التي تدور في كواليس العضوية، ولكن.. شيء ما يجري في الخفاء بعد التعديل المشبوه في النظام الأساسي…. ونحن نقول: إصحى يا ترس.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رسمياً :



#سيمبا التنزاني يعين الفرنسي ديديه غومير '' مدرب المريخ السابق '' مدرباً للفريق...وانهى الفرنسي عقده مع المريخ بعد ان صرح للنادي انه سيدرب في الدوري التونسي. 

#زول_سبورت









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإيقاف أربعة أشهر ينتظر "ثلاثي المريخ" اليوم

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن لجنة الاستئنافات التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم ومن خلال اجتماعها الذي ينعقد ظهر اليوم سترفض استئناف نادي  "الهلال" وتؤيد القرارات التي أصدرتها لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بعد تفويضها  بمهام "فض النزاعات".

 إذ أكَّد مصدر موثوق لسبورتاق أن "لجنة الاستئنافات" ستؤيد إعتماد  الثلاثي: "رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس" كلاعبين لنادي "المريخ" كما  ستؤيد قرار اللجنة بمعاقبة نادي المريخ بالحرمان من التسجيلات لفترة  تسجيلات واحدة.

   وبحسب المتابعات، فإن لجنة الإنضباط وفي اجتماعها ظهر اليوم ستضيف عقوبة  مالية على نادي المريخ إضافة للعقوبة التي أقرتها لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين  المفوضة بفض النزاعات بحرمانه من التعاقدات.

 وبحسب مصادر لـ#سبورتاق، فإن "لجنة الإنضباط" تتجه لتوقيع عقوبة الإيقاف  لأربعة أشهر على اللاعبين الثلاثة على أن تبدأ عقوبة كل لاعب من تاريخ  توقيعه على عقد احتراف مع نادي المريخ باعتباره تاريخ إرتكاب المخالفة.

 حيث تبدأ عقوبة "رمضان عجب" من يوم "٢٤ اكتوبر ٢٠٢٠" بينما تبدأ عقوبة  "محمد الرشيد" من تاريخ "٢٨ أكتوبر ٢٠٢٠" فيما يبدأ سريان عقوبة "بخيت  خميس" من يوم "٣١ أكتوبر ٢٠٢٠".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمياً .. "الوكيل المصري" ينقل مدرب المريخ إلى سيمبا التنزاني

  أعلن نادي "سيمبا" التنزاني رسمياً وعبر مؤتمر صحفي صباح اليوم عن تعاقده  مع الفرنسي "ديديه غوميز" كمدير فني للنادي وذلك من خلال مؤتمر صحفي ظهر  فيه المدرب الفرنسي الذي كان غادر السودان فجر أمس بعد أن أنهى تعاقده مع  نادي المريخ.

 ورتب نادي "سيمبا" للتعاقد مع "ديديه غوميز" خلال الفترة الماضية بالتنسيق  مع الوكيل المصري "خالد سليمان" ومعاونه "الزيات" ليتم تحويل مدرب نادي  المريخ إلى "سيمبا" التنزاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**3 مباريات في ختام الاسبوع السادس للممتاز*



يسدل الستار اليوم الأحد 24 يناير 2021م على مباريات الاسبوع السادس لبطولة الدوري الممتاز النسخة 26 ، وبعدها ستتوقف المتافسة نسبة لتجمع المنتخب الوطني الأول الذي يستعد لاستكمال تصفيات بطولة الأمم الافريقية، ومباريات الاحد على النحو التالي:-
*الأمل عطبرة ينازل هلال الفاشر*
يشهد استاد الخرطوم عصرا لقاء الأمل عطبرة (4) نقاط وهلال الفاشر (4) نقاط ايضا، في لقاء البحث عن النقاط الثلاث.
*حي العرب امام تحدي هلال كادقلي*
وباستاد الهلال عصرا يواجه حي العرب (8) نقاط، هلال كادقلي (5) نقاط ورفع الطرفان شعار الإنتصار.
*هلال الساحل يتوعد الشرطة القضارف*
ويحتضن استاد الخرطوم مساءا لقاء من نار بين هلال الساحل (12) نقطة والفوز يؤمن له كرسي الصدارة، والشرطة القضارف (4) نقاط ويسعى الفريق للابتعاد عن مراكز الذيلية.




*

----------


## عطيه احمد

*ما فيه خير غوميز ولا وكيل أعماله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 



إسماعيل حسن 

لن يجدي البكاء على اللبن المسكوب.. 

* إذا صح أن سوداكال يفكر في التعاقد مع مدرب جديد خلفاً للفرنسي قوميز، فمن الأفضل أن يتعاقد مع مدرب سبق أن دربنا ونجح… كالزلفاني مثلاً، أو خشارم..

* أي مدرب غيرهما سيبدأ مع الفريق من جديد.. والمرحلة بالتأكيد لا تحتمل مدرباً يبدأ من جديد..

*22  يوماً فقط تبقت لمباراتنا الأولى في دوري المجموعات الأفريقية أمام أهلي القاهرة في القاهرة.. وإذا تعاقدنا مع مدرب جديد فسيكون من الصعب عليه أن يفهم الحاصل في الفريق، وينجح في استنباط التشكيلة المناسبة والطريقة الأفضل، عكس الزلفاني أو خشارم الذي ستكون مهمة أي منهما سهلة نوعاً ما، باعتبار أنه يعرف الكثير عن الفريق وعن نجومه، ويمكن أن يواصل معه من حيث انتهى قبل رحيله..

* للأسف.. في مجلس المريخ سوداكال وحده هو الذي يقرر.. وفي مجلس الاتحاد العام الدكتور كمال شداد وحده هو الذي يقرر..

* بقية الأعضاء هنا وهناك، مجرد كومبارس.. وفي رواية ثانية عبارة عن ديكور.. وبمعنى آخر، زينة وعاجباني..

* سبق لأعضاء مجلسي المريخ والاتحاد العام أن انتفضوا وثاروا على رئيسيهم، ولكنهم للأسف سرعان ما (هبتوا)، واستسلموا.. وسلموهما قيادهم..

* وأنا شخصياً قاعد أخجل ليهم والله..!! لأنهم رجال طول وعرض.. ولا يستحقون أن يكونوا هكذا..!!

* طالما آمنا وسلمنا بأن شداد سبب من أسباب مشاكل المريخ.. وأن سوداكال سبب ثانٍ.. يجب آن “نآمن” ونسلم أيضاً بأننا نحن المشكلة ذاتها…!!!!

* لو لا سلبيتنا وإهمالنا لملف العضوية عندما كان متاحاً وبين أيادينا، لما بتنا غرباء على نادينا، ولا نملك حق التقرير في مصيره..

* عموماً لن يجدي البكاء على اللبن المسكوب.. ولن تفيدنا المسيرات والنواح في القروبات والأعمدة.. لو أنها تفيد فكم مسيرة نظمناها.. وكم بوست دبجناه في القروبات.. وكم مقال سطرناه في أعمدتنا.. فهل قلّ ترصد شداد أو ذهب مجلس سوداكال؟؟!!

* اسمعوا وعوا إخوتي الصفوة.. سلاحنا الأقوى والأمضى في هذه المرحلة، هو العضوية.. فيا أن نبدأ في الترتيب لها منذ اللحظة، ونكون جاهزين لاكتسابها بمجرد أن يُفتح بابها.. ويا كمان خلونا في “نقتنا” وتنظيرنا إلى أن نتفاجأ بسوداكال رئيساً لنادينا العظيم في الدورة القادمة أيضاً..

* غداً بإذن الله ألفت نظر الصفوة إلى أن العضوية الحالية ليست عضوية سوداكال كما يعتقدون.. وأنهم لو تحركوا في اتجاهها، يمكن أن تؤدي الغرض، وترتد عليه.. وتعصف به غير مأسوف عليه..

* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**~توقيع رياضي~*




*_معاوية الجاك*

*بركة الجات منك يا قوميز*

* غادر المدرب الفرنسي ديديه قوميز أسوار القلعة الحمراء مدفوعاً بجملة من المغريات في مقدمتها تلقيه لعرض أفضل من الذي كان يتقاضاه في المريخ من أحد الاندية بجانب تبرمه من معاملة سوداكال حيث ظل الفرنسي يطالب بعدد من الأشياء في مقدمتها منحه رفقة اللاعبين حافز الترقي لمرحلة دوري المجموعات وهذا لم يحدث حتى الحظة ومعروف أن الحافز الذي تكفل به الرئيس الفخري أحمد طه التازي (100 ألف دولار) لم يتم تسليمه بعد
* ما يهمنا هو مغادرة قوميز لكابينة الإشراف الفني في المريخ بعد أن أكدت الأيام والتجارب عدم كفاءته كمدير فني للمريخ من واقع كل المباريات الني لعبها المريخ حتى اللحظة حيث لم تظهر أي بصمة تدريبية للفريق بل ظل الأداء في متراجعاً من مباراة لأخرى وحتى فوز المريخ في البطولة الأفريقية جاء بعيداً عن جودة الأداء وبركة الجات منك ييا قوميز  
* الموسم السابق وحينما تسلم التونسي جمال خشارم مهمة تدريب المريخ ظهرت بصمته سريعاً جداً من خلال الشكل المتميز للمريخ حيث الكرة الممرحلة على الأرض بجانب إرتفاع خاصية الضغط على الخصم على اللاعبين بطريقة ممتازة لفتت إنتباه الجميع
* فترة خشارم شهدت تطوراً واضحاً على أداء الفرقة المريخية على كل المستويات وحتى الجانب البدني كان اللاعبون يركضون طيلة التسعين دقيقة دون توقف ويطأون كل شبر من أرض الملعب
* كان خشارم صاحب شخصية قوية جداً ظهرت من خلال إنتهاجه أسلوب المداورة بعيداً عن الإعتماد على عناصر بعينها حتى لا يجد نفسه محاصراً بخطر الإصابات وما أعجب المريخاب في ذلك المدرب أنه لم يتخلى عن نهج المداورة حتى لو تعثر الفريق فلا يابه ولا يهتم بالعودة للإعتماد على قدامى اللاعبين بصورة ثابتة كما فعل سلفه وظل يفعل خلفه
* حقق التونسي خشارم ما يشبه المعجزة عندما فاز بالممتاز في ظروف قاسية وصعبة إفتقدت لكل المقومات التي تُعين على العمل 
* خاض خشارم أولى مبارياته أمام الخرطوم الوطني بتدريبين فقط وحقق بعد توقف النشاط بسبب جائحة كورونا
* جاء قوميز ووجد مجموعة جيدة من اللاعبين عقب التسجيلات الأخيرة والتي تعتبر الأميز والأفضل خلال السنوات الأخيرة حيث تميزت بالتركيز على التسجيل وفقاً للحاجة 
* وجد قوميز عناصر ممتازة يمكن لأي مدرب أن يدفع منها بتشكيلة مختلفة في كل مباراة وعندما ضربت الإصابات الفريق ظلت العناصر البديلة في قمة الجاهزية البدنية والنفسية وظلت تقدم بذات مستوى الغائبين مما أعانه على أن يتأهل لمرحلة دوري المجموعات ويتصدر منافسة الممتاز
* غاب التش وعجب ومحمد الرشيد والصيني  فكان التعويض بالتاج يعقوب وضياء الدين محجوب ووجدي عوض في الوسط
* غاب أمير كمال وصلاح نمر وحمزة داؤود وبيبو بأمر الإصابة فظهر تمبش وطبنجة وكرنقو وهناك مازن 
* غاب العقرب فظهر الجزولي وعزام وكنان ورغم ذلك يتحجج الفرنسي بالإصابات ويتحدث عن التأثير الكبير لرمضان عجب ومحمد الشيد وكأن الفريق كان يعتمد على هذا الثنائي عندما تسلم مهمة تدريب المريخ

توقيعات متفرقة

* رمى قوميز بالتراجع المخيف في مستوى الفريق على الغيابات مع أن الفريق ظل يحقق الفوز ويتصدر المنافسة مما يعني أن تبريره غير مقنع بعد تزايد الأصوات المنتقدة للشكل الفني للفريق
* تأكد أن المشكلة الفنية سببها الرئيسي سوداكال والمدرب نفسه من خلال إهمال الجانب البدني عقب رفض مدرب اللياقة الألماني مويير العودة للسودان بسبب سوداكال ومماطلاته ومراوغاته البايخة والقبيحة
* ظل فرنسي المريخ يعمل بلا مدرب لياقة منذ وصوله رغم أن الفريق يخوض منافسة أفريقية شرسة بجانب المحلية مما يكشف أنه غير حريص على توفير الميعنات التي تساعد الفريق على الإبداع
* سوداكال شريك أصيل في التراجع الفني المخيف للاعبين لأنه من تسبب في هروب الألماني مويير بمعاملته الكريهة
* سوداكال لا علاقة له بالعمل الإداري ولا يفقه فيه ووجد نفسه مرشحاً وحيداً لمنصب الرئيس ولم يفُز بسبب برنامج إنتخابي مقنع والسبب في كل ذلك أهل المريخ نفسهم لأنهم تركوا الكيان في غياهب المجهول وهذه سنعود إليها في مساحة أكبر
* لاعب المريخ عماد الصيني يعاني من إصابة وظل يلعب متحاملاً على نفسه ونخشى أن تزداد الإصابة وتزيد فترة غيابه والفريق مقبل على مباريات مهمة على مستوى البطولة الأفريقية
* إنتبهوا لعلاج الصيني فهو لاعب مؤثر جداً ووجوده في مرحلة المجموعات ضروري
* إهمال علاج الإصابة من شأنه أن يساعد على مضاعفتها بجانب أنه يتسبب في أثر نفسي سالب على اللاعب عندما يجد نفسه بعيداً عن المشاركة ولا أحد يهتم به
* مطلوب من المجلس إرسال الصيني إلى العاصمة المصرية أو دولة الأمارات حتى يتلقى العلاج الكامل 
* بحسب متابعتنا علمنا أن الصيني حتى لو تم علاجه سيغيب عن المشاركة لفترة لا تقل عن الأسبوعين إن لم تزِد ونخشى أن تمتد لشهر حال لم يجد الإهتمام اللازم
* بجانب الصيني هناك اللاعب التاج يعقوب الذي ظل يشارك مصاباً في (الانكل) ونأمل الإسراع في علاجه
* مطلوب من سوداكال إكمال الجهاز الطبي في الفريق فمنذ شهور ظل المريخ بلا طبيب ومعروف أنه لا يوجد فريق كرة في الكون يشارك خارجياً وداخلياً بلا طبيب مرافق
* المريخ ظل لشهور طويلة بلا مدرب لياقة بدنية وبلا طبيب والأندية الكبيرة لا تتم إدارتها بهذه الطريقة المتخلفة
* لا نستبعد أن يكون سوداكال لا يعلم أهمية وحتمية وجود طبيب مع الفريق في حِلِه وترحاله ويعتقد أن وجود الدكتور صلاح برسي المتخصص في العلاج الطبيعي هو الطبيب البشري المختص ويمكنه القيام بعلاج أي طارئ على صحة اللاعبين والجهاز الفني
* سافر المريخ إلى الكنغو ونيجيريا دون مرافقة طبيب وظل يشارك في الممتاز ويقيم المعسكرات دون وجود طبيب بشري
* الحمد لله على كل حال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


المفضلة  · ‏ظ©‏ د  · 




النادي يشرع في شكوى قوميز للفيفا


المكتب الإعلامي
شرع نادي المريخ في تقديم شكوى للفيفا ضد المدرب الفرنسي ديديه قوميز لإخلاله بالعقد الموقع مع النادي والتوقيع مع نادي سيمبا التنزاني اليوم، وكان المدرب قوميز قد طلب مؤخراً مغادرة الفريق، لكن إدارة النادي وعدته بدارسة الأمر والرد إلا إنها تفاجأت اليوم بتوقيعه لعقد تدريب مع نادي أخر دون ان يتم فسخ عقده مع النادي أو أن يلتزم بدفع الشرط الجزائي المقرر في عقده مع نادي المريخ وعليه فإن النادي سيعمل على إتباع كل الخطوات والإجراءات لحفظ حقوق النادي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وفاة محسن العطا نجم المريخ والفريق القومي السوداني* 




   رحل في هدوء نجم المريخ والفريق القومي في السبعينيات محسن عطا، محسن فلسفة، محسن الفنان، محسن الإنسان جاء للمريخ في ظ،ظ©ظ¦ظ¨م من فريق الإخلاص بأم درمان وحل محل شقيقه المهاجم الخطير عوض الله عطا والذي حرمته دراسة الطب بجامعة الخرطوم من الإستمرار في المريخ، جاء محسن وشكل مع بشرى وبشارة في وسط الميدان لوحة ممزوجة بالفن الأصيل مهارات فائقة وتوزيع موسيقي ممزوج بلعب رجولي قوي أعطى وسط المريخ الهيبة والقوة، وبعد مغادرة بشرى بسبب الإصابة جاء عمر أحمد حسين الماكوك الشرس، فكان المريخ حينها هيبة وجبرة، محسن الفنان إحتاجه المريخ في الوسط فكان ضابطاً للإيقاع وإحتاجه في الدفاع بعد عودة الأندية في ظ،ظ©ظ§ظ§م فكان صمام الأمان، أدى ضريبة الوطن ولعب للفريق القومي السوداني وجاب القارة الأفريقية والدول العربية فكان نعم السفير خلقاً ولعباً، أسرته الرياضية دعمت المريخ بشقيقه الأصغر إبراهيم عطا قادماً من الزهرة مطلع الثمانينيات ودفع الضريبة للكوكب الأحمر حتى منتصف التسعينيات وغادر مجبراً وترك سيرة حسنة في الملاعب كيف لا وكلهم (عوض الله ومحسن وإبراهيم) أنجال الرياضي العظيم بسوق الشجرة بأم درمان عطا رزق الله الرياضي الشامل وكلنا في الحي تربينا على يديه وإشرافه.. 

   إعتزل محسن وغادر السودان  إلى المملكة العربية السعودية وأقام بها طويلاً حتى عاد مؤخراً لأرض الوطن وواصل مسيرته الرياضية يكتب لصحيفة المريخ وكيف لا وهو كاتب وشاعر يحب الأدب والشعر والنثر، وفي أيامه الأخيرة ضعف بصره حتى فقده وعجز الأطباء عن إعادته فصبر صبر المؤمنين الصادقين وكنت مداوماً على التواصل معه حتى أيام وفاة رفيقه في المريخ وصديق عمره الراحل صلاح عباس والذي بكاه بكاءً مراً ولم نكن ندري بأنه في أثره ولكنها إرادة الله عز وجل  إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا.،والعزاء موصول لأسرته الكريمة الكبيرة والصغيرة.


أبوبكر عابدين









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


المفضلة  · ‏ظ،ظ¥‏ د  · 





النادي يتسلم حافز التأهل لدور المجموعات

المكتب الإعلامي
تسلم نادي المريخ اليوم الأحد حافز التأهل لدور المجموعات "100" الف دولار الذي أعلنه رئيس النادي الشرفي معالي الأستاذ أحمد طه التازي عقب التأهل لدور المجموعات، ومن المنتظر ان يقوم مجلس إدارة النادي بتوزيع حافز التأهل للاعبين.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(سوداكال ) و(أسد ) وموظف استاد المريخ في قبضة الشرطة



#ووااوواا
تقدم رئيس نادي المريخ ادم عبدالله سوداكال بشكوي ضد مدير استاد المريخ البصري ورئيس لجنة المنشآت علي اسد وذلك في قسم شرطة الاوسط بسبب استيلايهم عل مفاتيح نادي المريخ واستاده دون سند ولكن المفاجأة كانت صادمة لرئيس نادي المريخ عندما قال ( اسد) في التحري ان سوداكال ليس رئيسا للمريخ وانه لم يتم اعتماده من الاتحاد حتي نهاية فترة حكم المجلس ولن يسلم مفاتيح نادي واستاد المريخ الا لمجلس منتخب وهو ما جعل القسم يفرج عن الثنائي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هوبيرد فيلود يتحسر علي إصابة التش ويسأل عن ياسر مزمل بعد وصوله الخرطوم 


واستفسر المدرب عن الثنائي  رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد  
وعلي صعيد آخر وصف مجموعة المريخ في دوري ابطال افريقيا بالمجموعة الصعبه والقوية 
وعن مجموعة الهلال وصف إن مازيمبي لم يكن كما كان سابقا. وان الصعوبه في الثلاثي صن داونز والهلالي وشباب بلوزداد 
وتمني المدرب التوفيق لمنتخب السودان في المباراتين المقبلتين امام ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني  يقترب من التعاقد مع النيجيري بلاسينغ إليك



#ووااوواا

بداء نادي المريخ في الدخول في مفاوضات جادة ما وكيل لاعب نادي لوزرين السوسيري النجيري لاسينغ إليك  من اجل تدعيم صفوفه استعداداً لدوري المجموعات من ابطال افريقيا ويعتبر النجيري هو اول الصفقات التي سيبرمها النادي السوداني من بين 4 محترفين تعهد بهم الرئيس الفخري للمربخ التوزا يسعي بان يحقق مع الفريق تحقيق انجاز لجماهير النادي المتعطشة بالظفر ببطولة خارجية واهمها العروس السمرا.
الجدير بالذكر ان اللاعب يجد الاهتمام من العديد للأندية ومن ضمن هذه الاندية الترجي التونسي




*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*🔴 قرارات إجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات بشأن ثلاثي المريخ 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم

لجنــــة الاستئتافـــــات

التاريخ : 24/1/2021

الرقم: ل/أ س/ع/1

قرار

تقدم نادي  الهلال الخرطوم بإستئناف ضد قرار لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين بالرقم 24/2020 الصادر بتاريخ 19/1/2011 بشأن اللاعبين الثلاث (رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس) ملتمساً  الغاء قرار اللجنة بإعتماد اللاعبين لنادي المريخ الخرطوم وتأكيد صحة العقودات الموقعة معه مع اعلان بطلان التفويض الصادر من ادارة الاتحاد بتفويض سلطات غرفة المنازعات للجنة شئون اللاعبين مع احالة نادي المريخ الخرطوم وكذلك مسئول السيستم بالاتحاد للجنة الانضباط مع استبدال عقوبة منع نادي المريخ الخرطوم من التسجيل فترة واحدة الي فترتين كاملتين متتاليتين .

من حيث الشكل :-

قدم الاستئناف خلال القيد الزمني وسددت رسومه القانونية  لذا فهو  مقبول شكلاً.

من حيث الموضوع :-

بعد الاطلاع علي قرار لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين ومذكرة نادي الهلال الخرطوم المستأنف سنقوم بمناقشة الاسباب الواردة بالاستئناف تباعاً مستصحبين النصوص الواردة بلائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين لسنة 2018 ومن ثم اصدار القرار بشأن الاستئناف وذلك كما يلي:-

اولاً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان المادة 53/2 من النظام الاساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لا تعطي الادارة الحق في منح سلطات غرفة فض المنازعات للجنة اوضاع اللاعبين وبالتالي خالفت الادارة اللوائح الدولية وكذلك خالفت نص المادة 34 من لائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين لسنة 2018 حيث ان طبيعة الغرفة تختلف عن لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين في تكوينها , اللجنة ابتداءاً تشير الي ان القرار المشار اليه من قبل المستانف (نادي الهلال الخرطوم) (وهو التفويض) قرار صادر من مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ولا ينعقد الاختصاص للجنة الاستئنافات حتي تقوم بالنظر فيه حيث ان سلطات واختصاصات  لجنة الاستئنافات محددة علي سبيل الحصر وفق النظام الاساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وكذلك وفق للائحة الانضباط لسنة 2018 (انظر المادة  116 منه) والتي تقرأ (لايجوز تقديم استئناف ضد اي قرار صادر من لجنة الانضباط او لجان وهيئات الاتحاد الاخري وبالتالي لا مجال لمناقشة ومراجعة قرار مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني والنظر فيه)

ثانياً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان الطريقة التي عقد بها اجتماع لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين مخلة وغير قانونية وغير محايدة بحضور اثنين وهما ليس من اصحاب المؤهلات القانونية اما بقية الحضور تم عبر خدمة الفيديو وهما اثنان وهذا يخالف اللائحة الدولية  , التي تشير الي الزامية الحضور في الاجتماع الذي اتخذ فيه القرار  او نقول طالما ان هنالك قرار صادر بتفويض اللجنة من قبل مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم فليس من حق اللجنة مراجعته كما ذكرنا  وطالما ان المستأنف لم يطعن في صحة  الحضور الواقعي عبر تقنية الفيديو بل اقر بحضورها عبره وفي ظل الاعتراف والعمل بتقنية الفيديو في كل المجالات بما في ذلك الاتحادات الوطنية وغيرها بما ذلك الفيفا فلا مجال للتقرير بعدم قانونية الاجتماع الذي عقد وصدرت فيه القرارات محل الاستئناف.

ثالثاً:-

جاء في الاستئناف ان اللجنة قد قامت بالفصل في النزاع مرة اخري وان ذلك يخالف مبدأ حجية الامر المقضي فيه , واللجنة هنا تختلف تماماً مع ما جاء في هذه الجزئية حيث ان الامر المقضي فيه هو الامر الذي استنفذ كافة درجات التقاضي او امتنع صاحب الحق في الاستئناف من استعجال حقه وانتهت المدة القانونية بشرط ان يتم الفصل في موضوع النزاع وهذا لا ينطبق علي الحالة التي امامنا حيث سبق ان قامت لجنة الاستئنافات بالغاء القرارات السابقة لعدم الاختصاص واصبحت في حكم العدم وبالتالي فصل لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين جاء بموجب تفويض وبمثابة حكم ابتدائي وما يدعم  هذا القول هذا الاستئناف الذي تنظر فيه اللجنة الان.

رابعاً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان اللجنة غير محايدة لانها لم تسلك سبل القانون عندما اعتمدت اللاعبين الثلاث لنادي المريخ الخرطوم بالرغم من تحايل مسئول السيستم بالنادي من خلال تقديم وتاخير اسماء اللاعبين , اللجنة تختلف تماماً مع ما جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم حيث ان قرار اللجنة قد صادف صحيح القانون وذلك لما يلي:-

لائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين لسنة 2018 والتي جاءت متوافقة مع اللوائح الدولية لم تمنع اللاعب من انهاء العقد دون سبب مشروع (انظر المادة 24 من اللائحة) بل اشارت الي تبعات انهاء العقد دون سبب مشروع ممثلة في التعويض عن التدريب وسداد الشرط الجزائي ومصروفات التسجيل وبتوقيع اللاعبين لعقودات اخري مع نادي المريخ الخرطوم هذا يشير ضمناً الي ان اللاعبين قد انهوا عقوداتهم مع المستأنف في ظل عدم وجود نص في اللائحة يحدد شكل انهاء العقد ( صراحة او ضمناً ,  كتابة او شفاهة)
اللائحة لم تمنع تعدد العقود (انظر المادة 25 الفقرة 10) التي تقرأ (اذا قام المحترف بتوقيع اكثر من عقد واحد يغطي الفترة نفسها تطبق الاحكام المنصوص عليها في هذه اللائحة)
انهاء العقودات يتفق مع ارادة المستانف واللاعبين عندما اوردوا شرطاً جزائياً في العقود  ولا بد ان نشير الي ان الاندية في مختلف العالم فطنت لعدم امكانية حماية لاعبيها واستقرار عقوداتهم بموجب اللوائح الا برفع قيمة الشرط الجزائي في ظل عدم المنع من انهاء العقد بسبب غير مشروع من خلال اللائحة الدولية.
خامساً:

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان اللجنة لم تلتزم بالقوانين الوطنية مثل قانون المعاملات المدنية لسنة 1984 خاصة وان العقودات التي وقعها نادي الهلال متفقة مع الاوضاع القانونية  , اللجنة تختلف مع ما جاء حيث ان اللائحة هي الواجبة التطبيق ابتداءاً ومع ذلك لم تخالف اللجنة القوانين الوطنية حيث ان قانون  العمل لسنة 1997 لم يمنع العامل من انهاء عقده بصورة منفردة فقط يتحمل تبعات ذلك (انظر المادة 50 فقرة (2) و(3) منه).

سادساً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الرخطوم بأن اللجنة اخطأت عندما لم تقم باحالة نادي المريخ للجنة الانضباط كما انها اخطات عندما عاقبت نادي المريخ الخرطوم مرة واحدة بالرغم من ان اللائحة تنص علي العقوبة كحد اقصي لفترتين كاملتين.

اللجنة لا توافق المستأنف في طلباته حيث ان المادة 24 فقرة 4/أ نصت علي الاتي: (يجب تطبيق عقوبات رياضية علي اي نادي يثبت اخلاله بالعقد او التحريض عن الاخلال بالعقد اثناء الفترة المحلية ) ولجنة اوضاع اللاعبين (المفوضة) التزمت بالنص وعاقبت نادي المريخ بالمنع لفترة واحدة كما ان اللجنة لم تجد سبباً لزيادة عقوبة المنع حيث انها عقوبة قاسية ولم تتجه نية المشرع في التشديد وذلك عندما نصت علي الحد الاقصي ولم تنص علي  الحد الادني وترك الامر لسلطة الجهة المختصة في توقيع العقوبة.

وعليه لا نري سبباً للتدخل في تقديرات اللجنة التي جاءت في اطار القانون.

سابعاً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان اللجنة اخطأت عندما لم تقم باحالة مسئول السيستم بالاتحاد للجنة الانضباط لتقاعسه عن عمله  , اللجنة لم تجد سبباً مقنعاً مسنود بوقائع تجعلنا نوافق المستأنف في طلبه.

وعليه ولكل ما جاء  نقرر الاتي:-

1- قبول الاستئناف شكلاً
2- رفض استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم موضوعاً وتأييد كافة القرارات الصادرة من لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين (المفوضة)
                       عبدالعزيز علي سيد احمد
                        رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات

تخطر الاطراف المعنية بالقرار
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ًں”´ قرارات إجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات بشأن ثلاثي المريخ 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم

لجنــــة الاستئتافـــــات

التاريخ : 24/1/2021

الرقم: ل/أ س/ع/1

قرار

تقدم نادي  الهلال الخرطوم بإستئناف ضد قرار لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين بالرقم 24/2020 الصادر بتاريخ 19/1/2011 بشأن اللاعبين الثلاث (رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس) ملتمساً  الغاء قرار اللجنة بإعتماد اللاعبين لنادي المريخ الخرطوم وتأكيد صحة العقودات الموقعة معه مع اعلان بطلان التفويض الصادر من ادارة الاتحاد بتفويض سلطات غرفة المنازعات للجنة شئون اللاعبين مع احالة نادي المريخ الخرطوم وكذلك مسئول السيستم بالاتحاد للجنة الانضباط مع استبدال عقوبة منع نادي المريخ الخرطوم من التسجيل فترة واحدة الي فترتين كاملتين متتاليتين .

من حيث الشكل :-

قدم الاستئناف خلال القيد الزمني وسددت رسومه القانونية  لذا فهو  مقبول شكلاً.

من حيث الموضوع :-

بعد الاطلاع علي قرار لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين ومذكرة نادي الهلال الخرطوم المستأنف سنقوم بمناقشة الاسباب الواردة بالاستئناف تباعاً مستصحبين النصوص الواردة بلائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين لسنة 2018 ومن ثم اصدار القرار بشأن الاستئناف وذلك كما يلي:-

اولاً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان المادة 53/2 من النظام الاساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لا تعطي الادارة الحق في منح سلطات غرفة فض المنازعات للجنة اوضاع اللاعبين وبالتالي خالفت الادارة اللوائح الدولية وكذلك خالفت نص المادة 34 من لائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين لسنة 2018 حيث ان طبيعة الغرفة تختلف عن لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين في تكوينها , اللجنة ابتداءاً تشير الي ان القرار المشار اليه من قبل المستانف (نادي الهلال الخرطوم) (وهو التفويض) قرار صادر من مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ولا ينعقد الاختصاص للجنة الاستئنافات حتي تقوم بالنظر فيه حيث ان سلطات واختصاصات  لجنة الاستئنافات محددة علي سبيل الحصر وفق النظام الاساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وكذلك وفق للائحة الانضباط لسنة 2018 (انظر المادة  116 منه) والتي تقرأ (لايجوز تقديم استئناف ضد اي قرار صادر من لجنة الانضباط او لجان وهيئات الاتحاد الاخري وبالتالي لا مجال لمناقشة ومراجعة قرار مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني والنظر فيه)

ثانياً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان الطريقة التي عقد بها اجتماع لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين مخلة وغير قانونية وغير محايدة بحضور اثنين وهما ليس من اصحاب المؤهلات القانونية اما بقية الحضور تم عبر خدمة الفيديو وهما اثنان وهذا يخالف اللائحة الدولية  , التي تشير الي الزامية الحضور في الاجتماع الذي اتخذ فيه القرار  او نقول طالما ان هنالك قرار صادر بتفويض اللجنة من قبل مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم فليس من حق اللجنة مراجعته كما ذكرنا  وطالما ان المستأنف لم يطعن في صحة  الحضور الواقعي عبر تقنية الفيديو بل اقر بحضورها عبره وفي ظل الاعتراف والعمل بتقنية الفيديو في كل المجالات بما في ذلك الاتحادات الوطنية وغيرها بما ذلك الفيفا فلا مجال للتقرير بعدم قانونية الاجتماع الذي عقد وصدرت فيه القرارات محل الاستئناف.

ثالثاً:-

جاء في الاستئناف ان اللجنة قد قامت بالفصل في النزاع مرة اخري وان ذلك يخالف مبدأ حجية الامر المقضي فيه , واللجنة هنا تختلف تماماً مع ما جاء في هذه الجزئية حيث ان الامر المقضي فيه هو الامر الذي استنفذ كافة درجات التقاضي او امتنع صاحب الحق في الاستئناف من استعجال حقه وانتهت المدة القانونية بشرط ان يتم الفصل في موضوع النزاع وهذا لا ينطبق علي الحالة التي امامنا حيث سبق ان قامت لجنة الاستئنافات بالغاء القرارات السابقة لعدم الاختصاص واصبحت في حكم العدم وبالتالي فصل لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين جاء بموجب تفويض وبمثابة حكم ابتدائي وما يدعم  هذا القول هذا الاستئناف الذي تنظر فيه اللجنة الان.

رابعاً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان اللجنة غير محايدة لانها لم تسلك سبل القانون عندما اعتمدت اللاعبين الثلاث لنادي المريخ الخرطوم بالرغم من تحايل مسئول السيستم بالنادي من خلال تقديم وتاخير اسماء اللاعبين , اللجنة تختلف تماماً مع ما جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم حيث ان قرار اللجنة قد صادف صحيح القانون وذلك لما يلي:-

لائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين لسنة 2018 والتي جاءت متوافقة مع اللوائح الدولية لم تمنع اللاعب من انهاء العقد دون سبب مشروع (انظر المادة 24 من اللائحة) بل اشارت الي تبعات انهاء العقد دون سبب مشروع ممثلة في التعويض عن التدريب وسداد الشرط الجزائي ومصروفات التسجيل وبتوقيع اللاعبين لعقودات اخري مع نادي المريخ الخرطوم هذا يشير ضمناً الي ان اللاعبين قد انهوا عقوداتهم مع المستأنف في ظل عدم وجود نص في اللائحة يحدد شكل انهاء العقد ( صراحة او ضمناً ,  كتابة او شفاهة)
اللائحة لم تمنع تعدد العقود (انظر المادة 25 الفقرة 10) التي تقرأ (اذا قام المحترف بتوقيع اكثر من عقد واحد يغطي الفترة نفسها تطبق الاحكام المنصوص عليها في هذه اللائحة)
انهاء العقودات يتفق مع ارادة المستانف واللاعبين عندما اوردوا شرطاً جزائياً في العقود  ولا بد ان نشير الي ان الاندية في مختلف العالم فطنت لعدم امكانية حماية لاعبيها واستقرار عقوداتهم بموجب اللوائح الا برفع قيمة الشرط الجزائي في ظل عدم المنع من انهاء العقد بسبب غير مشروع من خلال اللائحة الدولية.
خامساً:

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان اللجنة لم تلتزم بالقوانين الوطنية مثل قانون المعاملات المدنية لسنة 1984 خاصة وان العقودات التي وقعها نادي الهلال متفقة مع الاوضاع القانونية  , اللجنة تختلف مع ما جاء حيث ان اللائحة هي الواجبة التطبيق ابتداءاً ومع ذلك لم تخالف اللجنة القوانين الوطنية حيث ان قانون  العمل لسنة 1997 لم يمنع العامل من انهاء عقده بصورة منفردة فقط يتحمل تبعات ذلك (انظر المادة 50 فقرة (2) و(3) منه).

سادساً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الرخطوم بأن اللجنة اخطأت عندما لم تقم باحالة نادي المريخ للجنة الانضباط كما انها اخطات عندما عاقبت نادي المريخ الخرطوم مرة واحدة بالرغم من ان اللائحة تنص علي العقوبة كحد اقصي لفترتين كاملتين.

اللجنة لا توافق المستأنف في طلباته حيث ان المادة 24 فقرة 4/أ نصت علي الاتي: (يجب تطبيق عقوبات رياضية علي اي نادي يثبت اخلاله بالعقد او التحريض عن الاخلال بالعقد اثناء الفترة المحلية ) ولجنة اوضاع اللاعبين (المفوضة) التزمت بالنص وعاقبت نادي المريخ بالمنع لفترة واحدة كما ان اللجنة لم تجد سبباً لزيادة عقوبة المنع حيث انها عقوبة قاسية ولم تتجه نية المشرع في التشديد وذلك عندما نصت علي الحد الاقصي ولم تنص علي  الحد الادني وترك الامر لسلطة الجهة المختصة في توقيع العقوبة.

وعليه لا نري سبباً للتدخل في تقديرات اللجنة التي جاءت في اطار القانون.

سابعاً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان اللجنة اخطأت عندما لم تقم باحالة مسئول السيستم بالاتحاد للجنة الانضباط لتقاعسه عن عمله  , اللجنة لم تجد سبباً مقنعاً مسنود بوقائع تجعلنا نوافق المستأنف في طلبه.

وعليه ولكل ما جاء  نقرر الاتي:-

1- قبول الاستئناف شكلاً
2- رفض استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم موضوعاً وتأييد كافة القرارات الصادرة من لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين (المفوضة)
                       عبدالعزيز علي سيد احمد
                        رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات

تخطر الاطراف المعنية بالقرار



الزنطور النتن الجلفوط وقع وكراعو فوق رقبتو خوفا من المرمطة كما سبق
تيوس ما يجو الا بالعين الحمراء
*

----------

